# Wessex Fertility : Part 12



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi part 12 is that because we talk too much    

hope everyone is doing ok

kirst x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi All

Birdey- hope Ec goes well... take care and rest.

I am ok- just trying to keep going with work etc and not analyse every twinge etc... feel all but normal so thats good.

Take care

L


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi lam - when will be your test date? glad you are taking your mind off it as much as poss

im dreading tom    :'

kirst x


----------



## mandy_1986 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi my name is mandy and i have been aproved for funding for IVF  Grin im only 22 and my consultant has said it is very rear that some one my age gets approved so i guess my medical backround helpped but can ne one help with wat happens next also has ne been to the wessex fertillity clinic in southampton hampshire if so whats it like and wat are the staff like, i find it hard to trust hospital staff that i dont know due to a bad experience wen i was bout 7yrs old Big Eyes

plz pm me if u can help


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies just to let you know im back home. sore and sick from meds, but we got 11 eggs so really pleased just gotta wait for that dreaeded phonecall tom. but luckily where just 11 we can have the transfer sat as long as nothing happens to our little embies. im wrapped up on sofa and bowword my mums laptop so i can still catch up on everyone.
hope you all ok?
kirst x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Mandy,
Congrats on the funding    I'm sure the other ladies can fill you in on what it's all about.

Hi birdey,
Great news that you can go for EC (egg collection) on Sat.  Like Witters said, if you feel ill at all or are sick, please, please call the Wessex out of hours number.  We called it twice, once at 1am and then again at 6am and Sue answered both times and was not at all phased by being woken up (even though we felt guilty).  as it turned out our instincts were right, so do trust how you feel.

   for Saturday,

PoDdy


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yay!  Great news!  Good luck and rest well!


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Just marking thread for the mo. Can't keep up with all the new ladies   xx

Hope you're all doing ok x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Good news Biedey- now rest up and remember planty of fluids. I found a hot water bottle really helpful and soothing.
Hope the phone call goes well tomorrow An dthat you can go ahead on Saturday.

TAke care

L


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi is it normal to be so bloated after ec, i know they said i would be uncomfortable because had lots of follicles but this bloating is awful and its not just in my ovaries section its like im 9 months preg, is this normal didnt have it yest.
please help ?
kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

It is normal to bloat as the extra fluid fills the empty follicles.  From your post, it seems that you are uncomfortable and pretty extreme.  I would begin to take note of your fluid intake (must try to drink loads!) verses your output.  If you are not outputting similar amounts that you are drinking, that you must call the clinic.  Also, another interesting one which they did whilst I was in hospital was to measure your tummy.  Lay down flat and measure around your tummy at the belly button point.  I had this done every hour and could see it expanding pretty quickly.  If you feel at all sick or light headed or dizzy etc, please get yourself checked out.  I called the clinic (out of hours) and they saud it was all normal and to wait until morning.  I clearly knew it wasn't right, so DH got on the phone and insisted that they called ahead to the hospital which meant we drove straight there and knew where to go and they had a bed all ready for me, along with my notes etc.  I truly hope it is normal, but OHSS is a serious condition and is most effective to treatment if found early.  Keep us posted!!


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks ladies, i have phoned the clinic they said its normal to bloat and to call straight away if any other symptoms, so just gonna keep eye on it. my mum has just come up to look after me, its just so uncomfortable, and also had phone call from embyrologist and out of 11 6 fertilised so pleased, will grade them tom and as long as verything goes to plan will be put back in sat. so keeping my hopes up and     
thanks kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yay!  6 embies, that's great!  Twice as many as I had 

Keep an eye on your tummy.  I know that I was very poorly and couldn't get out of bed.  My tummy was so firm that in the end, I could only lay don as I couldn't physically bend in the middle.  At my worst, I was way bigger than I ever was when I was pregnant, so yes, it can get pretty extreme.  As long as you can go to the loo and move about quite happily, you should be fine   I hope you can go ahead with transfer on Saturday - good luck!


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Birdey- Hope that you are feeling a litlle more confortable- i was quite bloated after EC for 2/3 days. Congrats on having 6 embryps. Remember to rest up loads... and drink, drink drink...
Hope all goes to plan for Sat.


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Birdey - congrats hun.. really glad you have 6 that's great news... all the best of    hope you're feeling a bit better and if not go and get yourself checked out   

hope everyone is well.. am just so glad it's finally friday.. can't wait to go home...
felt really dizzy yesterday arvo and all the way home and when I was a home for a little while - light headed like you feel before your period arrives but more intense.. anyway so dunno what's going on - good or bad.... only time will tell I guess..

how are you doing Lam? hope all is well  

PoDdy - hope you're rested up and feeling a lot better?   

good luck to everyone who needs it at the mo.. thinking of you all
xx
Sofia


----------



## sarahhughes (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi, i'm new to all this and it's a bit daunting, but great to see there's so much support out there.

I'm nearing the end of my first cycle and and currently in my 2 week wait - torture. 

Feel crappy in the mornings after i've had my progesteron pessery - is that norm ?

I'm trying not to look for signs and working from home to keep busy which really helps.

S


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi all

I am ok- but full of cold- not helpful. I have some twinges and acheyness around my stomach- but who knows whats going on. I have been glad to be back at school this week, so I am busy and my mind occupied. But when at home it does keep crossing my mind- are they in there are they still there... Anyways I am now half way through... so getting there.

Welcome Sarah.
After the Pessaries I find by late afternoon, early evening I am quiet bloated and have a very windy tummy (TMI). I am also suffering with very large and sore breasts.
How much longer till test date for you?

Birdey- How are you? Are you having transfer tomorrow.

Running Girl- are you OK. How are things going?

Ells- How are things going?

Sofia- Hope that you are well and the dizzy spells are a good sign. Try and rest and have a good weekend.

Have a restful weekend everyone, I plan too.

L


----------



## running girl (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello everyone, 
Sorry I haven’t been on here for ages just couldn’t bring myself too log on….I’ve missed everyone’s news but from what I’ve read, I think things are going well for all and I send my love.

Things are not good with us, we started on puregon the 26/02 everything was going well, or we thought it was.  I went for my first scan on Wednesday, my lining was very thin & Chantal couldn’t see any follicles at all.  I had blood taken, I think this was to see what level my estrogen was, the levels were very low indicating I haven’t responded to the injections at all.  I’m totally devastated, feel confused and let down.  I don’t know what this means for us now, we have a follow up appointment on Tuesday, but I think this might be the end of the road for us.  If I didn’t respond to the medication now, I doubt I will respond again.  Just feel so confused and mixed up.  

Running girl x


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Running girl- so sorry hun that things aren't turning out like you hoped      fingers crossed that in the follow up appt you can get some answers and helpful ideas of what happens next      thinking of you.

Lam- big and sore bbs sounds like a pretty good sign... keeping everything crossed for you.. half way through so not too much longer      keeping everything crossed for you hun.. am getting a nasty cold.. can feel it badly this morning and it's adding to dizzy spell... which did go away before... test date for me is next week so still a few days to go before I find out.. it's hard this 2ww lark isn't it?.. like you said at work is fine too much other stuff to think about but when you're home you can't help wondering...

Sarah- welcome..it is all daunting but am glad you found us.. there's always great support here   how much longer for your 2ww?   

hope everyone is well... thinking of you all and lots of    for everyone who needs it..
bbl
xx
Sofia


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi All

Hope that you are having a restful weekend.

Running Girl- So sorry to hear your news. Hope that you can get some answers with your appointment this week.

Birdey- How are you? Did you have ET yesterday.

Sofia- Hope you are well... and that your cold didn't come to much. Goodluck for testing this week.

I am still full of cold, and really tired...Going out to enjoy the sun before it rains this afternoon.

L


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya 

Hope ya dont mind me  popping in. I'm about to go  for a follow up appoinment at the wessex mid march.  

after  4 iui's  (with  Mr Golland St Marys) and an IVF and a FET cycle all un sucessful , and then 6 month break. 

Most of  the  local  ff ers I know  are  either  pg  or on  baby  number  2.  

Please feel free to read my profile , I could really do with a place to post now and again . I'm usually in  chat. 

Perhaps  some of you might like to  join me in a quiet room one evenign  for a natta?

Luv sue


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Kirst -  wow 6 embies thats brilliant.    Let us know when ET is, like everyone has told you keep an eye on your fluid in take and output - and if you dont feel right you should ring the clinic.  

Lam, you are getting close -  your symptoms sound very positive - sending you lots and lots of   .

Running girl, hun   , good luck for Tuesday sweetie, I hope they will be able to reassure you and sort out those hormones.  

Sofia, your symptoms sounds very promising too - I really hope you get that positive result.  Sending you a waterfall of PMA and     .

Hi to everyone else and welcome to the new ladies.

Well we have finally moved in and I feel totally knackered!  We ordered our new kitchen appliances, the cooker arrived yesterday its fab - its a nice big range!  We got our washing machine today and got a fantastic deal on it and its sooooooo quiet.  We also go a fridge - but we are sending it back!  Its like a toy fridge - its tiny and looks nothing like the picture on the web   So we had to order another one which will be here on Tuesday.  Nightmare!  We are getting ourselves sorted slowly but surely.  Its DH's bday tomorrow so we are going out for dinner.  My drugs arrived last week - boy does that pen look scary!  I am sooooo sure I am going to get myself confused!  Still waiting for next AF and then have to ring the clinic and start the ball rolling.  Good luck and lots of   and   to everyone.

Elly


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Ells- you'll be fine honestly... you can just follow the written chart thing they give you and although the pen looks scary it's better than you think   glad you're settling in your new house too  

hope everyone's having a good weekend...think am going to bed soon..

bbs
xx
Sofia


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sue, welcome!  There is always someone about here to chat to.  You are in safe hands at the Wessex.  I hope the DE treatment goes well!

Sofia, yes, good luck for testing this week!!

Ells, yay on the move!  Sounds like you have had fun ordering all your kitchen bits!  I hope the fridge sorts itself out.  Happy birthday to DH, have a lovely meal out!

Busy here still.  We got Marisha (pony) on Saturday and she is so diddy!  Bless her, she is very sweet natured and excellent with Myles and Keilidh.  Yesterday however she was a little fidgety whilst being tied up, so M&K had to keep at a safe distance.  I'm hoping it's just all a bit overwhelming for her what with her new environment and smells and she will settle into it in a short time.


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Ells- the pen is really easy to use and I barely felt it...first time was a little sore but after that it was fine. My wish would be that they could give us all the drugs in the pens... the needles are much finer and easier to use... Having said that my DH did all the injections as I started to panic at the thought of injecting myself.

Witters- you will have to post a pic of the pony. Hope she settles down quickly and your little uns can enjoy her.

Short and sweet as really tired at the moment and feel an early night on the way.

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

We now have a new addition to the family - introducing Marisha!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

I do sound like a right woose dont I   !  Its just it looks so akward in comparison to the injections I used before -I'll be okay (i hope   ) .

Witters, your pony looks very pretty and happy!  

Lam, how are you feel hun?  Your not too far from your OTD are you?

Kirst - how are you doing hun, any news on ET?

Running girl, how did you get on at the clinic today?  What did they say?  

Sofia, when is your OTD - good luck, thinking of you and sending you loads of   .
Hope everyone else is okay.

Elly


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sofia, please post!


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Witters- what a lovely looking Pony. Sure your little ones will soon be riding her.

Test Day for me is Friday- keep going between, yes, no... not sure I want to do it then- may leave it to Sat as I have to go to school for the day and face colleagues- training day- don't think it would so bad if I was teaching all day.

Sofia- Hope that you are Ok- When do you test?
Birdey- How are you?
Ells- hope you are settling in well. You will quickly get used to the injection pen.
Running Girl- Hope you got some answers today.


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Witter  - thanks hon, Marsha  looks lovely . We're  thinking of  going back to  IUI  instead of  DE  , we had a good think and wanted to  try again with our  own DNA.

LAM - aww  waitng is  horrible , sounds like a good idea  to wait till sat then. Ya dont wanna hav to go through a training day whatever the  test  result it   And an extra day could make all the diff  ?

Ella - know what ya mean , I worried about the pen too,  its alot less hastle than the syringes. If ya  warm the  vile in ya bra  for a few mins it feels better when ya inject 

Sorry  will try to carch  up with what happening  with everyone else 

luv sue


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Hiya,

So sorry to keep you waiting girls... It has been a bit of a surreal day - very busy at work too so didn't get a chance to post till now.. well.. Wessex seems to have done it again... It was a   this morning... called clinic and have a scan appt for 30th March OMG  ... so   for stickie vibes here... fingers and toes and everything crossed.... after all these years it feels totally surreal   we're so happy  
Just had something to eat cos was sooo hungry too.. now just going to chill for the rest of the evening  
bbs
xx
Sofia


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

YAY Sofia!!!!  Well done and Congratulations!  Enjoy your evening as an officially pregnant lady!! So chuffed for you Sofia!


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Congratulations Sofia xxxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Congratulations- I am so pleased for you. 
Now the count down for the scan.
Take it easy and rest up


----------



## RedRose (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi to all you Wessex girls, 

    Congratulations to those with a BFP and best wishes to those on their way to one.  Hope you don't mind me jumping into your thread, but I am considering the Wessex for treatment and hope that some of you might be able to give me an idea of what I might expect.  I have been there for a few blood tests ( miscarriage profile and FSH ) but have not met either of the doctors there although I have had a couple of nice letters from them explaining my results.
      At present my m/cs just look to be due to older eggs, I have just turned 42.  I was lucky to conceive fairly easily (never tried when younger ), but have now split up from my fiance, partly due to the stress of the miscarriages and trying to get pregnant again.  Are there any ladies near to my age who are being treated at the Wessex and do they have a set age-limit?  Not much point me going for a consultation if they do!  
    Obviously I now need donor sperm but I know their bank is small, but one of the single girls has told me they did manage to get donor sperm from another clinic for her.  Also trying to decide between IUI and IVF .  Considering clinics abroad and donor eggs but don't like leaving my fur-babies!
    I would be so grateful for any info, best of luck to everyone, love Rosi


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Congratulations Sofia       !
Thats fantastic news.


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi All

Well took the plunge and tested yesyerday after a very sleepless night.... managed to wait till 5.30am.
I am completely shell shocked and in disbelief and cried when I saw the result but the Wessex has worked its magic again and it is a BFP .

Birdeyand running girl- How are you both doing?
Sofia- hope you are well.
Ells- have you started injecting yet?

Best wishes to you all

L


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

LAM- Congratulations to you and dh hunni am soooo happy for you      all the very best of    for a happy and healthy pgcy      lots of sticky vibes... has it sunk in yet? Wessex magic   am so pleased...

am ok although today I've had some cramps or pains so     that all is ok

Hope everyone is doing ok and enjoying the weekend.

bbl
xx
Sofia


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

Hi girls, hope you don't mind me joining you, I have posted on here a couple of times before but have been waiting for my day 19 appointment before getting stuck in for a proper chat.  Took the plunge on CD1 last week and made our appointment - am very excited and a bit nervous about it all as this is my first (and I hope only) cycle. 

Sounds like the Wessex are working their magic at the moment - congratulations LAM and Sofia!

I live in Basingstoke and use the satellite for most appointments and the Wessex for the EC/ET - is anyone else doing that?

I have a couple of questions - when should I expect a call from the pharmacy about my drug delivery?  How easy/hard is it to inject yourself? How has everyone felt during down-regging?  

Good luck to everyone else on here, hope to get to know you all a bit better over the next few roller coaster weeks! XX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Only a quickie but couldn't read and run - 

LAM, Yay!  Congratulations!!

Sofia, cramping is pretty common as babe's nestle in nice and tightly.  Remember, I had lots of red blood plus cramps, hense testing early


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

LAM thats fantastic news     .  Well done sweetie.  

Hi Nelly, I haven't started DRing yet, but we've been through one fresh cycle already and it really isnt too bad at all.  Most days you dont even feel it.   .  The pharmacy people phoned me 2 days before we had our 'set up' appointment and I could pick the delivery date,they were great.  The delivery man even took the drugs to my mums address when I wasnt in   .  I didnt have any side effects, just a little restless at night last time but I think everyone is different.  Good luck with your cycle hun.

Running girl, how are you sweetie?

Kirst, really hope you are okay, we havent heard from you for a while  ?

Sofia, when have you got your scan?  I bet you cant wait!  

DH and I were talking about the difference between the two clinics (Woking and Wessex), and we both agree that the Wessex are far more professional and seem to know exactly what they are talking about.  There doesn't seem to be any beating around the bush at the Wessex, which is much better.  We are about 2 weeks (roughly   ) away from starting the fresh cycle unless we are very lucky and get a miracle Natural BFP!  

How is that lovely pony, Witters?

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all okay.

Ells


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome Nelly... I had a call from the drug company before recieving details of the drugs and a copy of the perscription from the Wessex... that arrived the next day. I found it quiet odd as I wasn't expecting a call... thought I would get a perscription and would have to go from there... but they were very helpful on the phone and delieverd to DHs work.

Injections for me- DH did them all I hate needles and got myself very worked up... so he took control and i didn't look... Not to bad... the pen was easy to use and painless (all but)

Sofia- hope that you are ok. Cramps not too bad.

Witters- Hope you have had a good weekend.

My news still hasn't sunk in... feeling like I am in a dream, but with sore boobs, a few twinges and feeling a little unwell if I haven't eaten for a few hours.

Take care all

L


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
just a quick update from me been in hospita last 9 days got severe ohss its been hell still rough but over the worst, am just a wreck its been horrid, i look like im 9 months preg and didnt even make et have out on 2 stone in fluid, but just so pleased to be out of there and back home with ad.
had serious sickness and diarorrea for 5/6 days, no fliuid intake so drip, catheter bloods up the creak too thick, stomach kept growing and made breathing bad, it was and is just hell.
that is fantastic news both sofia and lam im so pleased for you just take it easy  

i hope everyone else is doing ok,
thanks you for my e mails ladies i have just read them , i have been dying to chat to you all through this horrid time.

kirst x


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

LAM - hope you're taking it easy too   I understand the not sinking in part totally   cramps subsided on the Sat itself but keep feeling like af is imminent and there's a bit of blood when I wipe....    I've tried to rest as much as poss anyway...

Witters - thanks hun... I kinda know these things can happen but it doesn't stop you from worrying if ykwim...I have tried to take it as easy as poss and I kinda wish I didn't have to go to work tomorrow.. hey ho... I will see how I go....

Kirst - so sorry hun to hear the OHSS got worse but am glad you're now home and feeling better    hope that you take it very very easy    

Nelly - welcome to the group... Wessex are great and am sure you will find it all good.. the drugs company are very good too and accommodating as well.... the injections aren't too bad and the symptoms you get going through treatment vary.... my worst bit was bad h/aches but they eventually subside.. we'll be here to guide you through it all if you have more Qs etc..

Hope everyone's had a good weekend... just going to watch the ice skating results and then bed..
bbl
xx
Sofia


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info, sounds like Wessex are pretty good all rounders, I only have to go there now for ec/et but they are a nice bunch of people down there.

Fortunately I'm ok with needles so don't think I will have too much of a problem injecting myself, just concerned for hubby taking any back lash from side effects  

Kirsty, sounds like you have been through a rough time, take it easy x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sofia, glad you are feeling a bit better.  I know how you feel and how scared you are.  Goodness, Either me or DH were straight on the phone to some professional!  That happened regularly throughout my pregnancy and it never got any easier.  

Kirst,  I also know how it is for the OHSS to become severe, not nice and very scary, not only for yourself but for relatives too.  I still remember DH's face as the doctor was telling him my organs were beginning to shut down.  Bless him, he camped out in the hospital as he was too scared to go home.  The good news is that you are on the other side of it now and when you do go for FET, your body will be very welcoming instead of comncentrating to get better and not accepting a pregnancy...

Gotta go as we have a busy day ahead.  We took Marisha back yesterday which was very sad and upsetting.  I feel very guilty about it, but it wasn't right.  On the upside, we are on target with another one.  This is directly from the horse society and we have undergone vetting and come through the other end which is reassuring from both sides.  I'm sure this one will be much more suitable, he's gorgeous too!


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi All

Birdey- So sorry to hear that you have been so ill, hope that you are now on the mend take it easy and give it time for your body to recover. it must have been so scary.

Sofia- Glad to hear you are resting a bit, sorry to hear that you are bleeding a little... hopefully it is just were they are snuggling in tightly. Try and rest as much as possible and sending you   and .

Witters- Sorry to hear you had to return your Pony. Hope the new one turns out o be more suitable.

Nelly- Hope that you are well.

Take care everyone- off to veg in front of the telly for a bit.

L


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Kirst   , glad you are feeling better hun.  Rest up and take it easy.  Those embies will be ready to snuggle in really tight!

Sofia, hope that everything settles down.  Have you spoken to the clinic?  Take it easy hun.  

Witters, hope the new pony works out.  It is always tough with animals - i always get attached!

LAM,  make the most of resting up and make the most of DH running around after you!  

Well, Dh and i have decided that we are going to put the cycle off by another month.  I have a lot on at work, unfortunately we will be making a load of redundancies   and I figure that i need to be a chilled out and relaxed as poss and i dont want to be stressing about taking time off etc etc.  So I am going to ring the clinic and tell them tomorrow, it gives us a little more time to try naturally as well   .  I hope that they will understand and it wont be a problem as we have paid everything up and I have got my drugs etc etc.  Will let you know what they say.

Hope everyone else is okay.    

Ells


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Morning everyone,

LAM- glad you're taking it easy vegging in front of telly.. that's what I'm doing today   I'm hoping that's what it is too...

Ells - not phoned clinic but have spoken to all my ff friends about it... it's only been when I wipe so... 
anyway I did another htp today and it was a BFP so am keeping everything crossed and just taking it easy at home for the next few days..

Witters- thanks hun for all your support   hope the new pony works out well, shame about Marisha but I think you had to do it... hope you're all well  

Kirst - hope you're resting up and getting better, preparing so that you will be ready for those frosties later on when you feel the time is right... don't rush anything and take it easy  

right bbl, hi to everyone...
xx
Sofia


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Sofia- gald that you have been able to rest today.

its been my PPA afternoon so made a quick escaped from school so I could be at home planning and sorting out rather than in the hub-bub of an infant school.
Going for a stroll in the sun whilst I have a chance.

L


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Sofia, the reassurance of the HPT must be good.  I have heard that some women bleed because their uterus is streching for the babe - I think I read it on the internet last year when we had our first go and I had started bleeding.  Keep resting up - you have 8 more months to go before you meet your lovely new baby or of course babies!  

Lam,  how are you feeling sweetie?  

Kirst, how are you hun?  Starting to feel more human again?

Do you guys think I should ring the clinic about delaying our next cycle for an extra month or just leave it?  I was debating with myself as to whether to phone them now or wait until AF starts or not to phone them?    I just dont know what to do for the best as I dont want them to talk me out of it.  DH may have to go away on business for a week or two at the begining of June and he's worried that we may have EC or ET when he's away but hopefully my AF after this one will be the end of April but I have worked out that EC would be around the 22nd May and ET the week after which would still keep us in May?  

Sorry for the waffly dilema  

Hope everyone else is okay.

Elly


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I would ait until AF arrives otherwise you are playing with irrelevant dates.  If you do plan to postpone, they will respect that decision, especially if you say AF came at a different point and it's looking like DH's work away will be at the critical point and you don't need the added pressure of getting things ready in time or indeed trying to 'pause' your body.  It is such a difficult decision and I totally understand your dialemma.  We had collection and then the day after, DH was in Geneava for 2 days, ready to be back for transfer on day 3.  If he hadn't gone away, I would have got to the hospital sooner and may not have suffered with the OHSS as badly.  I feel it is important that you get support from DH from beginning to end if it is at all possible.

So, in brief, I would wait for AF to arrive and then make your decision.  You may find this stress will delay it anyway


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Witters.    We have spoken about it and we will wait till AF arrives and that will give me a better idea of dates.  It is really tough knowing what to do for the best but I dont want to be under extra stress and pressure with work etc etc.  I am going to have a chat with my acu lady on Saturday and let her know.  
I've been feeling really tired this week because I have been thinking about it all the time   .  It makes me feel better that you guys think that its the right decision.  

Thank you ladies.

Elly


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies how you all doing?
im getting there been signed off for 2 weeks which not happy about work gonna go mental but hey, clinic have been really good they been in contact constinatly. can anyone tell me what a frozen cycle consists of we have only done fresh cycle?
take care 
kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Kirst,

glad to hear that you are feeling much better and that the clinic have been really supportive.  On the FET, it depends on whether you are doing a natural or medicated transfer.  The natural involves no drugs and they go with your natural cycle, so is very easy on your body.  They will sometimes not give you any drugs at all but I think it is normal to be given the supportive drugs - the cyclogest.  On a medicated, I can only tell you what my last clinic did with us, we had to do the injections to stop you ovulating, once you've shut down they then give you the progynova to thicken your lining they scanned me 2-3 times to measure my lining, then they do ET once your lining is over 8mm, a couple of days before ET you take the lovely bum bullets.  You then test 2 weeks later.  The clinic should tell you what you need to do and which one you are going to go on.

Let us know what they say.

LAM how are you sweetie?

Sofia, how are you feeling?  Has the bleeding stopped?  My cousin who is now 5 months (ish) pg had a bleed in December and she has just told me they are expecting a baby girl and all is well.

Hope everyone else is okay.

Ells


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks ells
we gonna give it some time first but wanted to know what was ahead, i normally have to take provera to start af but bloody thing came 2 days early naturally saturday could not believe it just to kick me when already down. i know when they said about the risk of ohss and that we might not make it to et stage they said about 6 weeks until they would put them back in but didnt say how they would do it. will ask them next time we speak. 

its so good to see there so many bfp on tis thread it shows this horrid journey is worth it - keep going everyone
take care
kirst x


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

Hi girls, hope you are all well.  Got some bad news at work today, I survived a bunch of redundancies back in December but they are going through it again now.  I was more gutted that I might have to postpone tx but have decided to carry on, I'm currently of the opinon 'what will be will be', life is too short to wait for 'what if's' so sod it, I'm still doing it


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, Nelly, what awful timing   Hopefully you will be a survivor again!  Atleast you will go into it knowing rather than it being sprung on you in the middle.  Never nice when or if it happens.  These things are sent to try us so stay strong!!

Birdey, the FET is far nicer than a fresh treatment.  In a medicated cycle, you down reg as before and then stay on half dose but add in HRT which is all set out within a plan to follow daily as it simulates a natural cycle and builds up the oestrogen and then the progesterone takes over.  I loved it as I felt great and felt ready to carry those embryo's.  Good luck!

We are admist a sickness bug.  Poor Myles was really poorly yesterday, he couldn't keep anything down, not even a sip of water.  He woke up to being sick in his bed and was very lathargic all day.  He just wanted to snuggle and sleep.  If I put him down, he would lay down on the floor and just stay there saying 'no mummy'.  Poor little thing.  Thankfully, Keilidh was a good girl and understood he needed me so just got on with playing by herself.  He didn't have a wet or dirty nappy when he woke up right through until 8pm just before bed.  He seemed to have a good night although did ake up, but no sickness so hopefully he will continue to improve today.  I just hope Keilidh doesn't get it...


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi all

Glad its Friday- its been a long week... what with Parent Evening last night as well.

Witters- Hope that the sickness bug goes quickly and no one else in your house goes down with it. Awful things.
Birdey- Hope you are well. Take the 2 weeks off sa time to regain your strength and heal.
Ells- Hope that you are ok. Sorry to hear you are postponing treatment- but you need to do it when you are ready.
Nelly- Hope that you survive the redundencies and good luck with your cycle. When do you start?
Sofia- How are you. Hope that you have had a restful week and things are going well.

As for me I am tired. Counting down till the scan but thats still over 2 weeks away. Don't seem to have many symptons apert from being tired and ever growing boobs. I have made an appointment to see my GP next week and get things started and confirmed on thet front.

Have a good weekend evryone. Hopefully it will be a sunny one.

L


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Witters, I hope your little one recovers very quickly and that the rest of you dont come down with it.

LAM, really pleased to hear that you are feeling okay, all being well you will have a very relaxed 8 months!  

Nelly, sorry to hear about your redundancies   it is such an awful process to go through  .  I really hope that you are safe, good luck.

Sofia, how are you sweetie?  

Kirst, how are you feeling?

Hi to everyone else.

Have a good weekend everyone, make the most of this glorious weather.

Elly


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

Hi girls, hope everyone is ok.

Witters - hope the little man gets better soon. 

I start DRing on 30th March (a week Monday).  I went through this redundancy thing just 3 months ago and survived it, not sure how lucky I will be this time, but as someone else said to me, tx will take my mind off redundancies. I was more gutted at the prospect of postponing treatment than losing my job!

I'm off to Birmingham for the weekend to visit family and friends, have a good one and catch up soon.

Enjoy the sun


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi,

the spotting continued all week and this afternoon I felt worse - increasing period like aches in belly.... then blood turned red (had been pink before) and a bit more of it (still not quite flow but) so I kinda panicked.. called the emergency number and will be having a scan tomorrow morning to see what is going on........ am   things are still ok but can't stop crying.....     please send me lots of sticky vibes

sorry for no personals... bb tomorrow and let you know what happens...
xxx
Sofia


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, Sofia   I totally remember that feeling as your stomache just drops and the colour seems to drain from you.  I'm glad that you are able to get in for a scan in the morning.  I will be keeping everything crossed that you come back here and post some good news.  Heaps of sticky, sticky vibes coming your way!  Remember, you are doing everything that you possibly can for those beanies.  GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks hun


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Sofia- thinking of you   Hope the scan goes well tomorrow  

Take care


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Sofia,

sending you a ton of sticky vibes, fingers crossed for tomorrow.  Thinking of you hun.  

Elly


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Thank you girls,

The scan this morning went well... we saw a sac, yolk and fetal pole and all is as it should be so far... she could see there was some blood to the side - not sure what's caused it but she said there wasn't much when she used the dildo cam so that is good   I have been signed off for the week to take it easy and keep resting and hopefully all going ok for the scan on 30th when we should get to see a heartbeat     - thank you for all your positive thoughts and stickies... I feel reassured.. it's all so scary really isn't it? esp when it is so precious  

am starving so going to have something to eat and relax...
bbs
xx
Sofia


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, Sofia, what a relief!  Although I knew deep down all would be fine, I was still really worried about you.  Glad you have been signed off, roll on the 30th when you get to see your real living baby!  Plenty of hugs and sticky vibes!


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Sofia- Glad the scan went well and all is as it should be.
Make sure you rest this week- looks of sofa time, daytime telly, dvds etc..
Hope that you have a good weekend.

L


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks girls


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
sofia - glad everything going ok we all thinking about ya and seding you positive thoughts, take it easy this week let us know how you get on
lam - glad you feeling ok hopefully a good sign for the next 8 months x
witters - hope your little boy is feeling better and your little girl has not picked it up - they is so much anout it is yuc

im feeling bit stronger, each day, still got 1/2 stone of fluid on board but better than 2 stone just shattered so taking each day as it comes

enjoy the sunny weekend 
kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Sofia, thats great news hun.  I cant imagine how relieved you must feel.  Role on the 30th.    Take it nice and easy this week, hopefully the weather will last out.  

Kirst, I am not surprised you feel so tired, you and your body have been through soooo much, take it steady - the only way is  up from here.  

Witters hope that your little ones are okay and that the awful bug has gone!

Lam, how are you feeling hun?

Hi Nelly and everyone else, hope that you are all okay.

I have been feeling a little under the weather this last week and feel really tired, keep getting nasty head aches in the evening   .  At least this weekend will give me a chance to recharge my batteries, work has been manic because of all the work i have to do with the redundancy - its a horrible thing to have to go through    but we are hoping to be able to provide all of our guys with as much assistance as we can to help them and then keep a list for when things pick to bring them back.  Its just so hard, as people have got families and hefty financial commitments.  Whilst this is going on I dont have to go to our London office - which is good - no M25!  

Anyway, hope you all have a lovely weekend.

elly


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Girls..
Hope that you have all had a good weekend and have been able to enjoy the sunshine.

Birdey- Glad you are feeling a little better- just take it one day at a time and you will soon be up to full health and strength.

Ells- Hope that you are feeling better and that you have been able to relax this weekend.

Sofia- Hope that you are taking it easy.

Witters- Hope the bug didn't spread and that you had a good weekend.

As for me... feeling really bloated from mid afternoon early evening and some discomfort in stomach about belly button height or higher... hoping its just a side effect from the pessaries (been worse over this weekend had slight bloating before). Had an odd day today- felt quiet light headed- even when i turned over in bead... felt like I was falling. Seems to have subsided this afternoon... 
very strange.

Check in again tomorrow evening.
Have a good Monday what ever you are doing.

L


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi LAM,

Your feelings must all be good pregnancy symptoms - you never know you may have two snuggling in !  Take it steady.

Hope everyone else had a good weekend.  

Well AF has arrived, so I am going to ring the clinic and tell them that we want to postpone for a month.  I think my feeling unwell was due to AF and stress so hopefully know things will settle down!

Ells


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Morning girls,

LAM- I am taking it easy... spoke to my boss this morning to tell him I've been signed off this week... need to try to get hold of my boss to be to bring her up to speed - that part is freaking me out a bit but other than that am ok, just chillin...... I had some of the lightheaded symptom before the +ve test.. am sure it's a good sign.. hope you're taking it easy too  

Ells-at least now that AF has arrived you can call the clinic as you said and also now know why you were feeling a bit on edge and everything...   hope the old hag is not too nasty to you..

Witters - hope you're all well... is Myles better? hope so  

Kirst- hope you are taking it easy and letting your body get back to normal   

hope everyone is well
xx
bbl
Sofia


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
glad you all doing well
ells glad it finally arrived for you and you know why you felt strange, least you can plan ahead now.

lam and sofai keep taking care of yourselves and those little beans  

witters hope your littles ones are better now

im getting bit stronger each day, trying to do more each day but it shatters me, least i got this week as well to get myself back to normal. feeling really down, had rough dau yest kept thining im never gonna get to celbrate mothers day for me, we should have been 6 months preg now or at least having second chance and just seem to never get anywhere. its driving me mad
kirst x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Kirst  
Just to let you know you aren't alone.  I have been through all of the emotions you have so far.  The first 3 weeks after EC, I was just so illl I couldn't even think about ET or FET.  Then when I started feeling physically better, I started feeling mentally worse (egged on by the burserelin or hormone imbalances no doubt).  I was also extremely tired.  I went back to work when my 3 week sick note ran out and fell asleep at my desk! I popped back to my Dr and she told me off and sent me home for another 2 weeks complete rest.  
I have to go back to work tomorrow and I am very scared.  5 weeks out of it, it is going to be a real shock to the system, but I really needed the time physically and mentally.  As my doctor said - 'be good to yourself' 

I think I am nearing acceptance of what happened, but spent a lot of time feeling angry and wanting to get away from myself.  Just to warn you that whatever you feel is normal and you really aren't alone  

PoDdy


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Big huggles PoDdy


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Ahhhh thanks salsera sweety


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks poDdy, im looking forward and dreading going back next week all in one. now my head is all into getting those frosties back into me but know its gonna be long wait. just really fed up, its so nasty ohss didnt realise how bad it would be or could be. when will you be getting back to the horrid tx?
thank you for support  
kirst x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi all

Birdey and Pody- thinking of you. Hope returning to work is not as bad as you think. Birdey make sure you take more time off if you need too. Remember you have every reason for the FET to work... and your bodies will be in better shape for it them. Try and take the time you need to heal both physically and mentally.  

Sofia- hope phone to the boss went well. Have restful week off. Hope that you have plaenty of enjoyaable and restful things you can do.

Well not dizzy today- but other teachers at my school have experienced similar things- so culd be a bug... will have to see.

Take care all
L


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

PoDdy -  hun, I really hope that going back to work is easier then you expect, you have been through so much.    Thinking of you.

Kirst, glad that you are almost there, try and stay positive hun   , just think of all those lovely embies waiting for you -  you will be back on track soon and just think that your body and mind need to be right for them and your heading in the right directions   .

LAM, the lightheadedness definately sounds like pg symptoms.  You dont want to over do it, so take it steady sweetie.  

Sofia, glad to hear that you are taking it easy.  I hope that your call to your boss goes well and that she is excited for you.

Well I called the clinic yesterday but they never phoned me back   , so I am going to try them again this morning before I leave for work.  AF started properly today, it seems to be all messed up it kinda starts (very light not really any need for towels or tampons) then stops and starts again   . But today makes me day 28, which must be the first time ever it has come on time   .  It definately explains why I have not been myself !

Hope everyone else is okay.  Have a good day, enjoy the sun.

Elly


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

ells - hope you got hold of clinic so you know where you are, gives you peace of mind.

im having a really low day again everything seems to be about kids and i have to put brave face on it all the time, friends childrens birthdays i just really struggling, what if it never happens for us! i know everyone must think like this at one stage its prb just my day or week for feeling sorry for myself. soz
kirst x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Birdey-    sorry your having a low day...

Just had a really rude text from my sister (who has 3 children)... apparently someone in town told her I was pregnant... when the only person who knows is my Mum and DHs Gran.... so she sent me a text asking if she wasn't good enough to know..... ahhh.....so had it out with her on the phone....
Also when i told my Mum she told me not to tell my Dad as he was having touble with his job and now because people have been jumping to conclusions my Mum told my Dad- which is something I wanted to do- being a middle child for once I wanted to be the important one and see his expression myself... It just makes me angry..... and buts a shadow over what should be a happy time and we would have broken the news to family after our scan.

Sorry- bit of a me, me post... rant over... feeling a little better for writing it down.

Pody- Hope that returning to work went ok- was it today?
Ells- glad AF arrived so you could contact the clinic and rearrange your plans- hope work isn't too stressful.
Sofia- Hope your still being goos and resting up.
Witters- How are your Brood? Do you have the new Pony yet?

Take care all

L


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Evening ladies,

LAM, family   ,  I had probs with my sis when my cousin fell pg, i asked my sis if our cousin was pg but she said no, but it turned out all along that she new she was.  You would think that family would be a little more sensitive knowing what we have to go through.  I hope things sort themselves out and that you can still have you day in the spot lights.  

Kirst, sorry that you are having a bad day.  Have you thought about speaking to the councillor at the clinic, she may be able to help?  It does the world of good sometimes just talking to someone face to face.  I spoke to one during our last cycle and I found it really useful, it helped to get a few things off my chest, worries, concerns etc.  It helped me to get my PMA back.  I'm trying to send you some through the www line   .

Hope everyone else is okay, PoDdy hope work was okay.  Sofia, I hope you have your feet up and resting up!

Witters hope you are okay and that you have not picked up the bug that your little one had.

I managed to speak to the clinic this morning and the nurse thought it was a good idea, so i just have to ring them on day 1 of next AF.  Its a weight off my mind, i didnt know what they were going to say, so that was good.  So we will be starting the cycle at about the end of April.  

Hope everyone else is okay,

Elly


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi all

LAM - thats the last thing you need, family are nightmare sometimes, dont let it put dampner on you rspecial time and take care of yourself

Ells - glad you got to speak to clinic sounds like you feel its the best choice so you will be more positive when it gets to next cycle, it will come around quick especially if you busy at work.

hope evryone else is doing ok
kirst x


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya 

sorry not been on much, but nothing to report  so  far.

We're off to  the wessex  for  sperm Dna fragmentation test ,  and  I'm having  blood  taken for  natrual killer  cell test and 

egg  reserve count tomorrow . Hav to be there  for 8am, cos  they hav a bike  courier  to take the tests off  asap.

luv sue


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

LAM, what an awful case of family disloyalty  I can see why you are upset. I hope that things settle down and everyone can be excited about your pregnancy very soon. It is a joyful event after all!

Sue, best of luck with the testing today! When do you hope to hear the results?

Ells. so glad that the Wessex supported your decision. You will be so much more relaxed beginning in April  That after all is a huge part of success 

We are all feeling much better thanks to everyone who asked. In the end, it was mainly Myles who suffered although DH did get a touch of it. Poor Myles really was knocked out with it though.

For anyone who's interested, here is a clip of M&K playing hide and seek and counting
Click here


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, no new pony yet, but hopefully he will be here in a couple of weeks.  We are really excited.  Myles and Keilidh really miss going down the farm, which is a good sign I guess


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

witters    Blood tests  went  well, and  dh's 'donation; went  smoothly too    we'll know the  results  in about 10 days 


luv  sue


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Great news Sue!  How frustrating that it's such a long wait though.  Hopefully the results will be good


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Witters  ,  ta hon.  Are ya able to get into  chat?  I'm in there  and  its  jsut me, fancy a chat?

luv sue


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Morning all,

I'm afraid I think I've lost the baby last night or at least started to... lots of red blood and this time clots on and off all night... am waiting to call the clinic this morning - not sure if they'll say to wait till Mon for the scan to confirm after all nothing that can be done.. we shall see...   feeling rather devastated... no words......

bbl
xx
Sofia


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Sofia- Hope that the clinic will see you this morning.  Thinking of you. Try and take it easy. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks LAM - just been to the clinic... good and bad news... baby is still there and we saw the hb but they said it was slower than it should be and that it's measuring about a week behind so not looking good....... have to wait it out as nothing else can be done....

xx
Sofia


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Sofia
Try and rest this weekend.
Are they scanning you again?
Thinking of you.
L


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi sofia
am thinking of you, hope you getting some rest and lots of hugs with partner, semding you lots of hugs and positive thoughts
take care
krst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Sofia   , hun thinking of you.  I  really hope everything settles down.  Rest up as much as you can sweet.  Sending you lots of sticky vibes.  

Elly


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi all

just a quick one to say hello to everyone  im back at work now    but im lucky really as dh has lost his so all the pennies r requires at least nurses are always required   

sofia, fingers crossed i will be thinking of yo, i too bleed at about 7 weeks to 13/14 weeks and it was fresh bleeding and i had my flowere so dont loose hope   

right sorry no time for personals but i promise to catch up with everyone sson

take care
love sa
xx


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

Hi girls

Sofia, sorry to here your news, hopefully the little chap will hang on in there.  Thinking of you  

I'm VERY excited about starting my tx on Monday - how weird am I?  First one (hopefully only one) so no idea what to expect, am being very positive though, drugs arrived yesterday, seeing Mr O'S on Monday and I'm off!

Hope everyone else is ok, keep thinking    thoughts.

Have a good weekend
xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sofia, thinking nothing but positive, sticky thoughts!  This is so cruel, you so deserve a sticky bean following your 9 years TTC   As you say, no words right now...


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

hope you are all well.

Sofia, hun, how are you?  I am sending a flood of   and sticky vibes your way, i really the little one hangs in there and the bleeding stops.  

Nelly 1971, good luck for your appointment tomorrow. You will officially be on the roller coaster!

LAM, how are you feeling now?  Have the family settled down?  

Kirst, how are you feeling sweetie?  Are you back to work tomorrow?

PoDdy, how are you?  How has work been?

Sue will you get any test results back this week?

Witters, how are you and your little ones?  Any luck with the pony?

Hi to everyone else, sorry if I have forgotten anyone.  

I had a really stressful week at work last week, thought that I was going to loose my job but luckily i was wrong   .  We are starting the redundancy meetings with our men on Friday  , its going to be a tough day.  I have had no time to go to the gym this week so feeling like a beached whale today (she says whilst stuffing some very tasty biscuits   ).  My parents are coming back from their fantastic holiday tomorrow, looking forward to catching up with them.  They went on a cruise down the panama canal   and it sounds wonderful.  
I have been trying to find those ticker tracker things that everyone seems to have at the bottom of the signatures, but I am really dim when it comes to IT - can anyone tell me how I can get one and how I put it on?  

Hope everyone has a relaxing sunday evening. I am just settling into Harry Potter   . 
Elly


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

HI All

Well finally got around to planting the seed potatoes....
I am ok- everything at the moment is too much effort. I have had a rough weekend with feelings of nausea really kicking in- couldn't face the meat aisle in the supermarket yesterday and the smell of sausages cooking- yuck... poor Dh after he lovingly cooked tea for me. Not actually been sick- just feel it. Not had any contact with my family this weekend- decided to have a quiet one. But next weekend is my nephews first birthday party so will see them all now.

Birdey- How are you? Hope that you are feeling a bit brighter.
Nelly- Good luck with starting your treatment.
Ells- glad you survived the job cuts and stress at work- not going to the gym for a week won't hurt. Hope you enjoyed Harry Potter.
Witters- Hope that yu had a good weekend.
Sofia- Hope that you are ok. Sticky vibes for you and you are in my thoughts.
Sue- Hope that your results are through quickly.

Sorry to anyone I have missed.
Take care all
L


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Sofia,
I havent been around for a while, but just wanted you to know i am thinking of you and praying for your little one to stick.

best wishes

Emma xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Elles, well done on keeping your job!  Such a stressful time.  There are so many going on at the moment that finding a new one is so difficult.  I know that my DH is currently interviewing and keeps getting a flood full of CV's to look through, so makes things much harder from both angles.  Anyway, good news for you!

Good to hear your parent's had a lovely cruise, we went on an Alaskan cruise for our honeymoon.  As for the tickers, just google tickers and yo should get a load to get.  Lillypie.com is a common one.  Let me know what you want and I can make you one and give you the code to paste in your siggy if you like.  I will need the date of the event, what the event is and a rough guide to ticker preference, i.e. theme, colour etc.

Emma, great to see you!  How are things?

LAM, sounds like you have some great symptoms going on there!  I hope you survive the birthday well!

Sofia, how are you?  I see from your chart you are still bleeding   Fingers crossed all will be good tomorrow.  I am here should you need me


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Witters.  I will have a go first and if i get stuck I will PM you with the info.  

LAM, defo sounds like the pg symptoms are kicking in.    Take it steady and try and relax.

Sofia, really hope that everything is settling down and that the bleeding has stopped.  

Morning to everyone else.

Off to work now, busy day  .

Elly


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Witters,  thanks for the ticker help.  I managed to figure it out.   .  I will have to update it if my AF decides to change days this month  .  I now know what I have to do when we start treatment!

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Lovely ticker Ells!  Once you know how, it's easy isn't it?


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Thinking of you today Sofia


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Witters it was a lot easier then I thought it would be   .

Elly


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Witters,
Im good thanks, just trying to pluck up the courage for another cycle.  I have just been made redundant, which i promise is a very evry good thing, so hopefully with less stress and more me time, we may be able to make it work this time.  Bit of weight to lose and then the clininc gets a call.

we are going antagonist this time, so much easier, i hope.

Love
E xx


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Morning girls,

I could have sworn I got on here yesterday .... unfortunately it was bad news and we have lost our little angel   we're devastated but at the same time I felt some peace yesterday. I know we are going to go up and down in emotions as that's only natural. Am at home this week and have already spoken to both my bosses who are both such lovely people.. I am very lucky in that respect, very lucky. The agency on the other hand are a pile of crap but hey ho last on my mind in all honesty. I am really glad we got to see bubba on Sat and its little heartbeat before the inevitable happened. I feel that at least it has happened now rather than some complication or other problems with baby further down the line. It's still very hard to take obviously. Anyway thank you all for your support xx
Sofia


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sof, no words Hun


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Sofia  , I am so sorry to hear your news  .  You are being very strong.  You need to give yourselves time to heal   .  My thoughts and prayers are with you both.  

Elly


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Sofia.... i am so sorry   
Glad you have the time off work and your bosses are understanding.
Take the time you need to work through this.
Thinking of you.

L


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Sofia I am so sorry for your loss    Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

sofia im really sorry for your loss, i know there are no words, please take some time with partner and remember we are all thinking of you and we are here if you need anything
take care    
kirst x


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Thank you girls appreciated  

xxx
Sofia


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi all

Hope that you all have a good weekend and can enjoy some sunshine.
Take care

L


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
hope everyone is doing ok, sorry not been on for while went back to work last week, ment to be taking it easy but ended up doing 50 hours, you cant take it easy in that place itis not poss. just off now for another 11 hour shift at least its taking my mind off everthing im just mega shattered.
spoke to clinic gotta wait for next af which is due 6 days, then wait for following one and we can have frozen ones back in, troucle is i dont normally have my af on my own so timing will be longer as have to leave it 8 days on top of due date if still no af take provera for five days then i normally come on 10 after that. this is so complicated  
so gonna keep myself buried in work and hope the time will fly by.
hope everyone ok, been thinking about you sofia hope you feeling ok  
take care kirst x


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi Kirst, hope you're ok... I know what you mean about taking it easy and work but do try to also get some time for yourself and not get too exhausted - mind you with the 50hrs work   it's crazy isn't it? I just came back to work today and have spent this morning so far going through 190 emails   still it's keeping me busy too   it's been easier than I thought so far...so good..... I'm having a few twinges today but I guess my body's not used to sitting at a desk for so long so not unusual.. I also saw a girl who got married not all that long ago and looks like she has a nice little bump going - c'est la vie.. as they say - life goes on...... overall am doing ok - the hardest times are at night in bed when your brain doesn't stop and there are no other distractions... at least the bleeding has now stopped and I think slowly my body is healing... I can't wait to be able to do some exercise and get into shape again....

LAM - how are you doing? hope you're taking it nice and easy... any m/s yet?
I enjoyed the w/e went for a walk down to the seafront with dh and took a few pics and just enjoyed and yesterday walked to inlaws for evening meal ... love the sunshine.. am sad they're saying it's going to rain for the rest of the week though  

Emma - hope things are ok with you and all the best of luck for ttc   sorry about the redundancy but I guess if it's going to lessen the stress that can only be good  

Anyway thinking of you all and wishing everyone lots of luck with their treatments etc    best get back to my work
bbl
xx
Sofia


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Kirst, I hope that A/F plays ball a little more this time.  I know exactly what you mean about delaying things, its such a nightmare.  It will all be worth it in the end though   .  Take it easy and try and not work too long and too hard, easier said then done I know   .  

Sofia   I am glad that things are starting to settledown and that you are looking forward   .  You will have to sit in that girls chair at work!  The hormones definately dont help with getting over these things and I think it is soooooo much worse for people like us having to go through treatment as we know what might have been   .  I hope that you dont have too hard a week at work and that the sun will come out for the bank holiday weekend.  Take care hun   .

Emsy - I am sorry to hear that you have been made redundant.  Its all such a terrible time.  We have had a couple of very stressful weeks at work, we are also making redundancies and it is sooooooo hard   .  I really hope that everything works out for you.

LAM, how are you hun?  Hope you had a lovely weekend.
Well DH and I had a busy weekend.  I think all the stress at work has messed up my system as it looks like I have got a touch of cystitus which is uncomfortable !  But I am on the cranberries and have got some cream to help.  Busy busy week at work - it feels like it should be Friday already   .

Hope everyone else is okay.

Ells


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Well we finally had our scan today.... and we are expecting twins. Both between 10.1 and 13.4mm and nice strong heartbeats. One of them was curled up tight so hence the smaller reading. Jackie was really pleased with all she saw.... although her mouth did hit the floor at one point because she though she could see 3 sacs which couldn't be as only 2 were put back. The M/S has kicked in but is much worse in the evenings... but thats a good sign.

Sorry to hear that you are all so busy at work but at least it is a short week and we have a nice long week ahead. Luckily for me it is the Easter holidays so I can take it easier than I normally do.

Catch up again soon

L


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

wow Lam - so happy for you hun   twins how exciting   sorry bout the m/s but as u said also a good sign.. take it nice and easy hun  

elly - am absolutely shattered after 1st day back... hope the cystitis clears up soon, that's no fun that's for sure  

how is everyone else?

bbl
xx
Sofia


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

LAM, what fantastic news   , I bet you cant wait to tell your family.  I have heard that eating little and often helps with m/s.  Rest up and take it easy.

Thanks Sofia, I hope that you have a restful week - as much as possible anyway whilst you are at work!

Hope everyone else is okay.

Enjoy the rest of your evening.

Elly


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

lam - thats fantastic news congratulations - you must be thrilled  

hi to all, only a quickie as just got in from work and shattered gotta be back for 7 in morning so off to bed
kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

LAM, double congratulations! How exciting! I too suffered really badly with sickness. I suffered more with the nausea which seemed to be worse as it never cleared. All I was able to eat was potatoes and pork. Anything else just churned my stomache. I tried everything - sea bands, ginger biscuits, little and often, preggo pops, morning well CD, everything and anything. In the end, my doctor gave me some medication which helped. Here if you need me as ever 

I hope that everyone else is ok and not working too hard. Sounds like many of you are putting in some crazy hours 

We collected PeJe on Saturday. It all went well and he is settling in great. If you go to my blog, there are loads of pictures and clips, but here are a few for now...


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your messages. Witters one thing I can't stand is Pork... not the look or smell of it. As I am off work for 2 weeks for Easter break I have decided to eat what I fancy- so if it means going and buying it thats what I will do. Just been to M&S to buy a salmon and watercress sandwich..

Witters- Your Pony is really cute. Hope that he continues to settle in well and that your little ones enjoy him.

Birdey- you must be shattered working such long hours- make sure you take time to rest as well.

Sofia- Hope work isn't too busy for you.

Ells- hope you are well and the cystsitis clears up quickly.

Nelly- How are you? How is the treatment going?

Now i must get on with the mountain of school jobs i have to do and dentist later this afternoon- what fun.

Take care all.

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I couldn't stand pork either!  Even less now


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

LAM how exciting!  Think I would be slightly scared too, great news though.

Witters - love the pony - very cute.

TX is going fine thanks for asking, been injecting for a week, covered in bruises, feeling fine, all good so far, just waiting for AF to start so I can get a blood test to see how things are progressing inside.  Funny taking all these drugs and not knowing what's happening to your body.

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Nelly- Glad the drugs are going ok... know what you mean about not knowing whats happening with your boby... but not long till you will have a better idea. Keep us informed of how its going.

How is everyone else this afternoon?

L


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Witters what a lovely pony, your little ones look perfect with him - the name is great!

LAM, hope the morning sickness settles down.  

Nelly, glad that the injections are going well, once you get the hang of them they really are not too bad.

Birdey, at least you have a long weekend to look forward too and catch up on your rest.  

Sofia, how are you hun?

Does anyone know roughly what day, on the antagonist cycle, you have your 2nd scan?  DH and I are looking to see if we can squeeze a weeks holiday before EC.  I need a break I have been working too many hours, I worked over the weekend, I was in at 7am this morning and am feeling totally shattered.  .  We dont want to mess with our plan but were hoping that we could do something.  

Hope everyone else is okay.

Elly


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

just wanted to wish all a happy Easter and hoping that you all have lovely relaxing long weekend.

Ells


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hope that you all have a good bank holiday weekend... lets hope we get a little sunshine what with the foreast.
Enjoy and don't eat too many Easter Eggs.


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

Hi girls

My weekend didn't get off to a very good start, got a letter at work yesterday saying I'm likely to be jobless in a week or so   so have spent most of the day job hunting.

Not great but what can you do!

Eat lots of chocolate, that's what x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Nelly- so sorry to hear about your job..... try and stay relaxed and enjoy your chocolate.
Hopefully you will find a new and better job soon.

Take care.


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

Everything happens for a reason I guess! x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies 
hope everyone had good easter, just got back from work yet again, have not seen any easter weekened its been manic but hey still taking mind off everything. im doing my head in by keep thinking how far we would have been if not m/c, silly isnt it thinking about something we never even got to have!
hope everyone is doing ok?
kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Nelly, sorry to hear about your job   I hope you are able to find something else quickly!

LAM, happy easter to you too!  I'm sure the babies enjoyed the chocolate you ate!

Birdey,   It's only natural to be thinking what would (should) have been   Hopefully your luck with change direction and you will soon beable to live it for real...

We had a busy Easter, we spent a day out with Thomas on the steam trains, then got in lots of riding with PeJe.  He really is a little superstar of a pony


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Here are some pics of Myles & Keilidh riding PeJe


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Fantastic pictures Witters.
Glad you had a good Easter weekend.

Birdey- Hope that you get some time off this week to relax. Hope that you haven't got to work all week. Take care.

Nelly- How are you? Any luck on the job front?

Sofia- How are you?

Ells- Hope you are well.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Witters those pics are lovely, the pony and your little ones look sooooooo cute.  

Nelly, sorry to hear about your job.  Do you know if you are actually being made redundant yet or are you at risk? - I work in HR and unfortunately have too much of an intimate knowledge of redundancy.  Its such a horrible thing to have to go through. Good luck with the job hunt. If you need to pick my brains on employment issues feel free to PM me and if I can help I will.

Kirsty, wow you are working very hard!  You need to take some time out sweetie and relax.  Will you get extra days off in the week if you've worked over the weekend?  Its supposed to be great weather tomorrow - 20 degrees if can get the change to relax in the garden!  

LAM - have you told your family that you are expecting twins?  Has the ms eased up yet?

Well we had a nice weekend, we played on the wii - got a great game with maracas   its hilarious!  Didnt eat too much chocolate but had a crunchie today to make up for it.

All being well, we will back on the treatment cycle from next week as AF is due!

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well.

Ells


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi

Yes all the immediate family know we are expecting twins and it was my Grandad whos reaction I will never forget. He is nearly 80 and finds walking really difficult now but he literally jumped with joy and raced over to me to give me a kiss.

The M/S has not really eased off. Had a really bad day Saturday and spent most of the day in bed asleeps and then slept 12 hours overnight. I have only been sick twice... its just the feeling sick and not wanting to eat... find the smell of food off putting.... but been better today so hopefully I am over the worst of it. The thing I find most frustrating is I am normally a really active person, never sit still etc... but even walking to town and around town knackers me and I have to rest for an hour or so before i can do anything else. Bur hey I wouldn't swap it foe  the world. I know how fortunate we are to be in this position.

Ells- Hope that your AF arrives. Or you get a natural BFP. So that you can get started on your next treatment.

Take care all.

L


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks LAM. Fingers crossed for a natural BFP - you just never know!

Our Granddad sounds great - I cant wait to be able to tell my nan and the rest of the family of course but it would be wonderful to say it sooner rather then later - as she is very elderly and not too well!

Glad the MS has started to ease a bit.  Hopefully when you get past the 12 week stage it should all settle down.

Ells


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies,
lam - thats really sweet with your grandad bet all your family are chuffed to bits. its bound to take it out of you least hopefully the ms is easing, just make sure you take some time out to rest

ells - think im gonna take your advice and play on the wii tonight just got in and finally got my day off tom so gonna have glass or two of wine and play wii, hubby on nights so got the place to myself bliss  

hope you all doing okay
kirst x


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

Afternoon 

Ells, thanks for the offer of advice, I had my consultation meeting yesterday and even though they can't officially dismiss me until next week it's not looking great, I also had my day 4 blood test yesterday and had the call to start stimming, so that followed by my meeting had me in tears yesterday, however, there is a silver lining to this story, I will be officially finishing work next Wednesday as I don't have to work my notice, so all being well I will be seeing temping agencies next Thursday, going away for the weekend after my 3rd scan next Friday, have e/c and e/t the following week and rest before getting into temping work after the bank holiday.  That way I won't stress about getting time off work because I won't have a job!  Everything happens for a reason   and good luck with your next tx!

LAM - sorry to hear you are suffering with ms, apparently ginger (biscuits) is good for calming that down, perhaps having a couple before you get out of bed in the morning might help?

Witters, I love your pictures, they are so cute!

The weather is lovely today, I have been naughty and taken a duvet day today, after yesterday I just wanted to stay home and gather my thoughts, plus I didn't sleep very well last night, was having major night sweats!  Eeew.

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Nelly, you are right that things do happen for a reason.  It sounds like you have a good plan of attack ready.  Take it easy and try not to stress out, keep chilled.  Your weekend away sounds like perfect timing.

I had the afternoon off yesterday as I had acu and then a massage for neck - both were great.  The only prob is now I would like to do that all the time   !  I feel very tired this week, dont know why just feel really bushed.  We have the plans man coming this evening so we can play with where we want walls and stairs etc etc - I cant wait its soooooooo exciting   .

Hope everyone is okay.

Ells


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

just a quickie how long does a fet cycle last i have not got follow up app til 6th may and cant wait that long, was not sure how it worked will have to be a medicated cycle but didnt really know what is involved?

hope you all ok
kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

well AF arrived -just all of a sudden   today.  I wasnt expecting it until tomorrow or Monday.  Rang the clinic and left and message and guess who has just this second phoned back??  The Clinic.  My scan is Monday morning at 11.30am  - here goes the roller coaster!  

Kirst, the MFET takes about 4-5 weeks, you have to down reg and then they have to make sure the lining is thick enough and assuming all is well you have transfer then.  We will be pretty close (assuming we have not probs   ) we may be on the 2ww together!

LAM, how are you hun?  Hows the ms?

Nelly, hows the job hunt going?  Hows the treatment coming along?

Witters have your two beauties been on your new pony again?

Hope everyone else is okay.

I will update you all on Monday after my scan.  

Ells


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Birdey, from memory the medicated FET takes about the same time as long protocol. Its called GEEP at the wessex which is the abbreviation for the drug names. You DR like on the LP everything is the same up to that stage then instead of stimming you have tablets to take three times a day. They give you a booklet which has a table with the drugs on stating when and how much of everything you need to take. Takes about 6 weeks in total same as LP. Good luck, how many frosties do you have? xx
Why don't you give them a call and ask them to send you a copy of the GEEP booklet?


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Lou, great idea for Birdey to request the GEEP booklet, it is after all pretty strict, standard timing unlike a fresh cycle in which all bodies react differently.

Ells, great news that you are all go so quickly! Best of luck!

Yes, we are just about to go down the farm for another ride. As he's a Caspian, although small, he is strong enough to carry my weight, so I'm hoping for a ride too 

Myles and Keilidh got new rain hats and Daddy suggested they try them out in the shoer. I thought they were a bit keen to get in the bathroom yesterday morning!


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Ells- Good luck witht the start of your treatment... Hope all goes well.
Birdey- Phone the clicni and talk to them that why we pay them- they should be able to give you all the info you need.
Nelly- Hope all is going well.
Lou- How are you? Arre you starting treatment soon?
Witters- The children look cute in their hats. Hope you get a ride on the pony as well this afternoon.

Enjoy the weekend all.

L


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

LAM - hows the ms doing?
Ells - good luck with your tx, how exciting!

Hope everyone else is ok.  I'm doing ok with my stimming, been feeling tired and headachy, not sure if those are side effects, started to feel some 'stretching' down below now so hopefully things are doing what they're supposed to.  Got my first scan Monday morning so will know more then.

Have a good weekend all
Nel x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi
thanks ladies, i will give them a call monday see if they can send me the booklet least we can have a rough idea before we get into it.

ells- ill prob be behind you, i gotta wait for this af, then wait til following one to start the fet. im taking my provera now for this one. thats good though you can get started let me know how monday goes  

lam- how is your morning sickness? hope you getting some rest take care

witters, they look so sweet in thoses rain hats, i love looking at all your piccies, im so nosey

loubelle - thansk for advice on booklet im gonna do that, we have 6 frosties waiting for us after severe ohss cant wait to get them in me  

kirst x


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hiya, I'm ok thanks, was due to start NHS treatment as got to the top of the list but somehow miraculously managed to get pregnant naturally with my one tube but sadly miscarried / ectopic. It's all still going on now, in and out of hospital. I'm hoping to get this episode over and done with soon but I have a feeling I'm going to have to have methotrexate which will mean waiting another three months before starting my treatment. This one obviously just wasn't meant to be.

Hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Aww, Lou,. I didn't realise that it was all still going on for you   It's hard enough to cope with without it dragging on. I'm sincerely sorry about what you are going through ^hume^


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

My, Lou - it sounds like you really have been through the mill.  I hope that things start to settle down quickly so that you can get on with treatment   .

Well  I went to the clinic today and I start injecting tomorrow   morning.  I cant believe how quick this cycle is going to be, I saw Sue who did my scan and said everything is fine to go ahead.  I start the stimming drugs next Saturday and EC is looking like being either 1st or 4th of May!  I was expecting it to be 4 weeks long but its only going to be 2 weeks   .  I have already been booked in for my scan next Monday and then a blood test and scan on the Wednesday.  So I have booked myself in with my acu lady, twice a week for the next 2 weeks (  on the old pennies!).  I really am in shock I cant beleive how quick it is going to be. 

Kirst, how did you get on with the clinic , did they say they would send you the info?

LAM, how are you hun?

Witters, those hats are soooooo cute - I love the idea of testing them out in the shower first   .

Nelly how are you hun?  Hows the treatment going?  Where abouts are you in the schedule? 
I hope everyone else is okay.  

Ells


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Birdey,
Sounds like we are at the same place.  I got provera last Thursday to encourage AF before starting my FET cycle.  I'm CD50ish today :-( but at least the progesterone seems like it's kicking in, as I had a few crampy feelings.

When we had our review consultation we were told that the beginning of FET is pretty much the same as the long protocol - start provera CD19, CD21 Burserelin, then wait for AF, then, instead of stimming drugs it's HRT drug to thicken the lining, then around CD 20 they do ET.  Apparently, there are no scans required and just a blood test.

Hope AF arrives for you soon, as then you will be able to get firm dates on when everything will be.



Hi everyone, sorry, no time to chat   hope you are all feeling positive and I wish you best of luck.

PoDdy


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

Hi all, just a quick note from me, had my first scan this morning and everything going fine so far, at the moment I have 4 follies on each side, back on Wednesday for 2nd scan.

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

h laides
ells - glad yest went well its exciting its all going ahead for you let me know how tom goes x

nelly -  same good luck for tom let us know how you get on

poDdy - good to hear from you, how are you feeling now? i cant believe how ill i had felt with that ohss. are you looking forward to satrting fet? unfortunatly i wont be same timing as you as i have to have this af then wait til next one to book in times, had to have 2 inbetween the ohss, got my follow up on 6th may.

thanks for advice girls i phoned clinic today and they are seding us the booklet, so least we can get our heads around it so by time we are ready we will set to go. im so shattered today luckily spoke to my big boss told her how tired i was from all the hours and she let me do a half day today so finished at 12. i told hubby i was gona clean house get it done before my days off so that could just relax, but had lunch and sat on sofa and ooops fell asleep only just woke and now i really dont feel like cleaning  
hope you all doing ok take care x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Birdey,
Make sure you take it easy.  I ended up having 5 weeks off work and when I went back they told me to choose my own hours, so when i was tired, I just went home.  I'm only just really back to 100% and I'd say my full recovery took 7-8 weeks, so don't expect to be fully functioning straight away.  If you fell asleep, then you must have needed it  

Did you continue with the burserelin after EC?  I did and the IVF AF came 2 weeks later, now I am on to CD53 with my last provera tablet tomoz ( requested help!), then hopefully she will appear sometime in the next 7 days   and then I must wait until CD19 to start the cycle.

I can't say I am excited, but I know when AF comes there will be the tingle of something exciting to come! and this time, I wont be in hospital    Now I'm back into the old daily routine, getting a BFP seems as far away as it ever was    so I'm trying not to think about it.

We saw our friends who chose not to have children this weekend and it really puts it in to perspective.  They are happier than ever.

Right, better see what else I've missed on FF  

PoD


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
poDdy - yeh i still dont feel 100% i know ive chucked myself into work try to forget things but also my work cant be flexable, manager of a retail store and its all just pressure all the time and long hours. you asked about burserelin, i dont know what that is, i never had it? i still not come on yet but last time  i took the provera it ws 10 days after last tablet, not stressing though as know its not this month for tx. hope you are feeling ok, i have a good feeling about your treatment this time, you deserve some luck after all of that  

ells - how did your scan go? hope all ok  

nelly - how did yours go too? 

hope everyone got to enjoy the sunshine, im off shopping in gunwhalf tom with my sis and mum, only window shopping biut will be ncie to get out of the house or work so looking forward to it

take care kirst x


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

Hi all, hope everyone is ok.  Just a quick one from me, had 2nd scan today and have 4 follies on each side sizing from 10-12 one side and 12-14 on the other, have been told I can look forward with 'cautious optimism' - very diplomatic!  3rd and possible final scan Friday and ec/et next week - OMG!

Have an interview tomorrow, wish me luck!

Nelly xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

sorry for not posting until today - been manic at work   and have been running off to acu for the last two nights so feel a bit shattered.  But all good!

Scan went really well, Sue told me that everything was perfect.  So I have done 2 injection, and they are no too bad, this mornings had a bit of a sting in its tail but not too bad- thank goodness   .  Next scan is Monday.  

Nelly, good luck with your interview tomorrow, sending you lots of   .  I am sure it will be fine.  4 follies each side is good.  Hopefully EC will be next week for you, shortly followed by ET!  Keep us posted on the job front and EC.

Kirst, gunwharf sounds like a nice relief - I wish I could have tomorrow off   !  We are still going through redundnacies, but we are hoping that we will be able to save a few of them.  We are looking at a new contract that we may be able to offer - so fingers crossed.  

Lou, Witters PoDdy, LAM and everyone else, hope you are all okay.

Gotta go, my lovely DH has made dinner - we have fish something or other!  

Elly


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Great news on your scans Nelly and Ells!  Let us know how the interview goes - good luck!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies,
ells- glad scan went well good things going smoothly for you, funnily you seem to get used to the injections, that sounds funny but you know what i mean.

shopping was good just had a laugh with my mum and sister  so just what i needed, we got the geep booklet through post today so had a read through that does not seem to bad just alot longer than i thought but good we wont have to make so0 many trips over to southampton. i did not know that your embies could not surbvive the defrost that bit of info was slightly scary   

hope everyone doing ok
kirst x


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

Hi all, update from me:  3rd scan this morning, got 6 follies on the LHS @ 4 x 16, 1 x 13, 1 x 14 and 4 on LHS between 12 and 15 (I think), going for ec next Wednesday!    

Interview went ok yesterday although I was out of my comfort zone and felt much more at home with the interview I had this morning so will wait and see what happens.

Hope everyone is ok, Ells good luck with your tx.

At the moment I'm quite enjoying being at home and dashing off to interviews and then thinking about the possibilty of being pregnat soon!  So much going on - soooo exciting! xxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Birdey- Glad you had a good time shoppong with your sisiter and Mum.

Nelly- Glad the scan went well. Good luck for EC on Wed and hope you get a new job soon.

Ells- Hope that you are getting used to injecting? Hope all is going well.

I have been back to school this week and absouloutley worn out have been in bed by 8pm every evening. Seens strange talking about September and knowing I won't be there... My job will be advertised next week and a letter put out to parents to stop the rumour mill. Busy week next week taking 2 reception classes to the dinosuar museum in Oxford on Tuesday.

Enjoy the weekend all.

L


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
nelly - really pleased your scan went well, thats sounds really good, fingers crossed for you
lam - take it easy, work is so hard and when you pg ust be even harder try and rest as much as poss, when is your next scan?
ells - hope injections are ok and you not feeling too bad, take care
im on a downer again things just seem to get worse, dh looks like he gonna be made redundant from our of the blue finds our tuesday just been in tears i dont know how we gonna manage, and thing is if this treatment does not work that will be last shot even with 6 frosties waiting for us if no job, just cant believe it, hoping for miracle     
gonna have lots of drinks tonight with dh and chill at home, thought there no sense worrying anymore when we dont know.
hope everyone else is doing ok
sorry only seem to be down messages lately 
kirst x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Birdey- Sorry to hear about your DHs job.... hope that you get good news on Tues and not a redundancy.
Big hug for you.

I am waiting for my 12 week scan date- hopefully in the next couple of weeks.

Take care all

L


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Kirst, sorry to hear about your DH's job, I hope that it doesn't happen and if it does that he can find a good job quickly.  I know this probably does sound like its gonna help but, things happen for a reason,so you never know this cloud will have a silver lining.  

LAM, when are they going to let you know about the scan?  From what I have read - the waiting game is a nightmare.  I hope they give you a date soon,  Keep us posted. 

Nelly, good luck for wednesday.  Your follies sound nice and juicy.  

Witters, hope that you are okay.  

PoDdy, how are you hun?  Any sign of AF?  Are you going to be doing a medicated FET or a natural one?  

We have are next scan tomorrow.  I started doing the Ouelatron (or whatever its called)   , on Saturday.  My poor tum is covered in bruises, but it will all be worth it in the end   .  The injections are going okay, the second one stings a bit though   .  I have had a couple of probs with the puregon pen.  The nurse told me that the pen would stop if the cartridge ran out before you got your full dose but it hasnt.  So I have carried on with my dose.  I will let Sue know tomorrow, as I topped up the injection just in case I didn't get the right amount.  They have given me a lower dose because I got moderate OHSS last time.  I am sure i can feel my ovaries stretching   . Still, I'll let you know how I get on tomorrow.

Ells


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

Hi all, hope everyone is ok.

Kirsty, I hope your DH is ok, I know it's tough, I'm desperately trying to find a new job at the same time as going through my tx, TBH it keeps my mind more occupied - if I'm not thinking about my tx I'm thinking about finding a job.  I'm a great believer in things happening for a reason.

LAM good luck with the scan when you have it.

Witters/PoDdy hope you are both ok.

Ells, know what you mean about the bruises, I'm covered in them too!  The puregon pen is a bit of a nightmare if it runs out, the top of it should stop when the liquid runs out and then you should be able to see where the pen stops and carry on with a new bottle.  My ovaries feel very busy at the moment with all those follies, they must be elbowing each other for space by now.

I have a question for anyone that can answer, my e/c is this Wednesday and it's a bank holiday weekend next weekend, would they wait until the Tuesday for transfer or do they do e/t at weekends and bank hols?  Or would I go back on the Friday for e/t?  Any rough answers might help.  Thank you.

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Nelly I dont know if this will help but, the doctor told me that if I dont have EC on Friday i will have it Monday which is bank holiday.  I know they  are open over the weekend and bank hols - unlike our last clinic!  Are you having another scan before Wednesday?  They will ring you after EC about fertilisation etc and will give you the date for ET then.  Good luck hun.  

Ells


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

Thanks Ells, that really helps.  I have a scan tomorrow morning and am then at the Freya Centre for e/c Wednesday so can get an idea then.

Thanks xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies,
thanks for support 

ells and nelly sounds like you both doing well, sending you both hugs  

i still have not had af took provera and its now been 14 days since last tablet and still no sigh so gonna phone clinic today see what they think, its a nightmare i canr even have my af properly, cant seem to do anything right.

poDdy how are you getting on ?

take care kirst x


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

Hi all

PoDdy definately call the clinic re AF, any chance you could have a natural BFP?

Had my final scan this morning, will be taking HCG tonight - final injection - yay!  So have e/c Weds, e/t Saturday (don't know why I thought they would close at the weekend  ) and testing day is 16th May - I have a wedding to attend that night so will either be celebrating with OJ or commiserating with vast quantities of wine.

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Nelly thats great news.  Good luck for wednesday.  Lets hope it will be celebrations all round!

Kirst, definately phone the clinic, they should be able to help and put your mind at rest.

Had the scan, and the doc said I have 7 folies that over 14mm, and should have another 10-11 that should grow and then about another 12 or so smaller ones that are 8mm or below.  So we should hopefully get about 18 folies - all hopefully with good eggs!  I know that things are growing as I can really feel my ovaries pulling down below and it gets a little uncomfortable but I dont feel half as bad as when we did the fresh cycle before.  Which is all good.  So it looks like EC will be Friday al being well but I will let you know after my scan and blood test on Wednesday.

Hope everyone else is okay.

Elly


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Ells, are you going to be at the Wessex?  I might see you there!  My ec is at 11.30 so will be chewing DHs arm having not eaten since tonight - just eaten a bowl of Ben & Jerrys ice cream  

Went for some acupunture this afternoon with my lovely lady who also does seichim healing, she said my energy is all very positive which is great!

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck tomorrow Nelly!!!!!!!

Hope your scan is good Ells!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies, 

Thanks Witters.

Nelly good luck for today.  I will be at the Wessex before you, my appointment is at 9.20am!

Hi to everyone else   hope you are all okay?

Kirst, how are you, how is your DH getting on?


Ells


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Nelly how did you get on today?

Well had my scan and it didnt go acroding to plan   .  Follies are still there but some of them havent really grown much so Sue wants to wait until Monday to do EC.  The annoying thing is that I have been doing my orgalutron injection wrong!  I didnt realise but the air bubble -you're not supposed to get rid of before doing the injection   .  So i think thats what might have caused the slow down in the growth of my follies!  Still I have 3 days left to put it right.

Arghhhh!    Its the drugs affecting me.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, that's strange about the air bubble, I always thought you had to get rid of them but a couple of tiny ones would be ok.  You may be using different drugs and application methods to me though.  Regardless, I'm sure things will work out for collection on Monday for you


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Witters   .  I am sure it will all be fine.  I am sending growing vibes down there so they should be nice and juicy come Monday.

Hope everyone else is okay.

Ells


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

H i all...

Ells-Sorry scan didn't go quite to plan- sending you growing vibes.
Nelly- Hope you got on ok today.

Well we have had a recent scare- brown spotting for the last 2 days- not a lot- but enough to have me a nervous wreck. Phoned NHS midwife- won't do anything so phoned the Wessex and they scanned me this afternoon. All is fine- but one huge shock- we are not expecting twins but triplets- one set of identicals and 1 on its own. In complete shock and disbelive.... been told to rake it really easy and give up work by 25 weeks.

Hope everyone else is fine.

Take care

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow LAM!  A friend of mine (and Sofia's) had the same situation and carried her triplets longer than I did my twins so it can be done   Rest lots especially with the spotting.  I bled many times throughout my pregnancy and never found a cause.  I think there is sometimes simply lots going on in there and everything is a bit sensitive as things change.  Did you get a scan picture?  I would love to see it 

How are you feeling about it?  

I still have loads of baby things and we really need to have a clear out, especially clothes and toys.  If anyone would be interested, let me know


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Blimey Lam thats amazing hun!  You MUST take it easy.  I hope the spotting stops soon.  Having read up on here loads about it all, it can be because your womb is stretching to make room for the babes.  How many embies did you have put back?  I cant wait to tell my DH - I am really chuffed for you I hope that you will get over the shock soonish.  Your next scan will be very exciting!  Are you going to have a 3-d one?

You'll have to put the scan pic on like Witters said, it would be great to see.

On our scan, I was just cross with myself for taking the air out   .  I had to get some extra supplies from the clinic and when I had a mo at work I read the leaflet, whilst it doesnt tell you not to take the air out it doesnt tell you to leave it there.  Never mind   it will all be fine.  I am drinking lots of milk and eating loads of protein.  Having my last acu before EC tomorrow evening, i have been having electrodes attached to the needles which help to stimulate my ovaries, its very relaxing   . 

Kirst, how are you sweetie? 

PoDdy, how are you hun?

Nelly, hope that it all went well today, thinking of you.  

Hope everyone else is okay?

Ells


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

OMG LAM what a shocker!  Now that's what you call an instant family!  Hope you can get to rest losts  

Ells, sorry to hear you aren't as far progressed as you hope, like you said a few more days should do the trick.  Good luck for Monday.

Hope everyone else is ok.

EC went fine, still feeling a bit wobbly today though, they got 8 eggs out but only 3 have fertilised, am still feeling positive though, after all you only need one!

To add to yesterdays excitement I was offered a job just before we left home for EC, start next week and am really excited!  

Wish me luck for ET xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Well done Nelly.  The job offer was perfect timing!  3 embies is good, are you still due to go in on Saturday for ET?

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Well done Nelly!  I only got 3 embies out of 25 eggs, so looking positive for you!  Congrats on the new job!


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

Hi girls, thanks Witters and Ells, that's made me feel even more positive now, particularly as Witters ended up with twins!

Am still feeling bloated and not weeing as well as I should, I rang the clinic and they told me to drink a pint of water and call them before 2.30 to report on wee-gate, so am off to do that now.

At the moment ET still on for Saturday although they said they may call tomorrow for us to go in then, depending how things are going.

All still very exciting! xx


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi girls,

LAM- wow great news hun - congratulations     take it nice and easy and hope the spotting stops very soon...  

Nelly - good news, keeping everything crossed for you, as you say only need one        hope weegate's going ok too    

hope everyone is doing ok...

work's going well but hectic for me... got AF today so seems like things might start to go back to 'normal' as such... last w/e spent in Cheshire seeing vincent & flavia from SCD - we had an Argentine Tango lesson with them and even got to dance with them.. it was all very exciting.. I've had a bit of a cold and at the mo it's got to the cough stage - bleurgh so am feeling a bit poorly but hopefully will be finished by this w/e... sorry been MIA but as I say work hectic... I do pop in when I can and at least read what's going on but doesn't give me much chance to post   soz... thinking of you all and sending everyone lots of huggles and good luck to those going through treatment....

bbs
xx
Sofia


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Nelly- 3 eggs is good.
I only had 5 follicles and three eggs collected all fertilised and then one stopped dividing at day 2 so I had one good quality 8 cell and one fair quality 8 cell put back in. Which has resulted in triplets.

Ells- I also took the air out of the orgulutron.... Hope that the accupunture and protien helps.

Witters- I would be interested in baby bits when you have a clear out.... will have to start thinking about that a bit more now. First thing though is the car as we drive a polo.....

I will put scan pics up later- need to go to Mums to scan them as our scanner died.

Sofia- nice to hear from you. Glad you had a good weekend away, but sorry you have a cold... hopefully you will be over it quickly.

Take care all and have a good bank holiday weekend.

L


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi all

Lam - that is fantastic news, cant believe it, you make sure you take it easy - cant wait to see the piccie

ells - hope you feeling ok, let us know how you get on monday ill be thinking of you

nelly - thats really good, we had three on first attempt only 2 fertilised, make sure you drink plenty and rest as much as poss, good luckj for et

well hubby has been made redundant along with 600 other staff, the whole company is going, he has got 3 months, still in mega shock just dont know what we are gonna do its still all up n the air. one thing after another, but like we said least we got each other we will muddle through some how, gotta keep telling myself that.

hope everyone has good weekend
kirst x


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Big huggles Kirst


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sofia, sounds like you had a great time! Aching any less now? 

LAM, loving the new ticker! Have you ventured to the multiple board yet? There is a thread specifically for triplet mum's and bumps 

Kirst,  Sorry to hear DH is being made redundant. It really is a difficult time financially for businesses. What kind of role was he in? I hope he finds something easily

Nelly, how was your wee-gate? That was one of my first symptoms. For every litre of fluids going in, I was getting about 7-10ml out, the rest was quickly filling my tummy. Not nice so the quicker you find it and act the better. I hope you are ok 

Here is a drawing of Daddy by Keilidh, there are other pics on my blog including swimming and me riding PeJe if anyone feels nosey


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

Afternoon ladies, hope everyone is ok.  Am still feeling bloated but am weeing much better now, probably weeing as much as I'm drinking.  Apparently the nurse told me that on Wednesday but I don't remember!  Good job hubby was there.  Hopefully I have avoided OHSS which I was a little worried about for a while.  Just feel like a need to do a great big trump   Sorry for TMI!

Have ET tomorrow at 11.45 all being well. At the moment we have 2 x 2 cell and 1 x 4 cell, doing what they should be apparently, so fingers crossed all is ok tomorrow!

Kirst, sorry to hear about DH, got to say that with all the things you hear on the news about people being out of work and there being no jobs, it may be true for some industries but if you get out there and look there are jobs.  I know I was lucky to find something else, there are hundreds of secretaries around looking for work but I made sure my CV was as good as it could be, always worth getting it done professionally and getting it to all the agencies and looking in all the papers.  I found my job on the job cente website which is a first for me.  I wish you both lots of luck  

Enjoy the sunny long weekend! xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Nelly, thats great to hear that you are getting on okay and are avoiding the OHSS!   .  Sending you loads and loads of luck for tomorrow.

Kirst   .

Sofia, I hope that you are both okay.  Have you thought about getting back onto the rollercoaster again?

Witters 'daddy' looks brilliant.  Have you ever seen those programmes with the babies that do these modern paintings - your tow could make a fortune.  

Well saw the new Doctor for my scan today and we are booked for EC on Monday at 9am.  The scan showed that I have 7 follies over 18mm - one at 23 mm   and I have 7 that are jsut under 18mm between 14 and 18 mm so they should be good for harvest on Monday    .  They have given me an extra day of injections just to give the smaller ones a bit more of a boost, so it should encourage them on a bit more.  All being well we should get a good number of embies about of these eggies!

We have the nervous wait to see if they make it to blast or not next - which worries me a bit as we have never done this before.  I hope that all the acu and vits etc etc that we have been on will help.            

I will let you all know next week how we get on.

Hope everyone makes the most of the long weekend, enjoy the sun - we are supposed to have a nive couple of days!

Ells


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies, 
i managed to get today and tom off gonna spend some time with hubby, we got bbq at my parents with my sister and nieces so looking forward to that. dh should find more info about payments etc this week so hopefully can make a decision of whats gonna happen. we have got follow up app wed to get dates etc for next tx. we just wanna go for it w ehave waited so long. my worry is though if it all works andbhe has not still found job we cant afford morgage on my wage if on smp. but we are trying to keep positive so hopefully we can get a postive and then nothing else matters becauese we will have our family  

i hope everyone is doing ok and managing to make the most of this lovely sunshine.

ells - good luck for tom have you got your trigger shot tonite or was that last nite cant remember? hope you feeling ok, let me know how you get on

nelly - did you have transfer yest, hope everything went ok and you resting lots  

hope everyone else is doing ok
take care kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies, 

Kirst, I really hope that everything works out okay for you both.  Its such a horrible thing to have to contend with along side this rollercoaster.  Sending you both lots of   and   . Enjoy your BBQ.

LAM How are you feeling?  Are you getting a nice bump?

Nelly, how did it go yesterday?  Are you PUPO now?

Sofia, hope that you are okay.

PoDdy, how are you?

Witters, any more pictures?

I had my trigger shot last night at 9pm.  So its all systems go.  I can still feel things moving and stretching so hopefully some of the slower follies have caught up now,   .  We are in at 9am tomorrow.  I will log on when I can to let you know how I got on.  Should hear on Tuesday how many embies we have     .
Doing a family BBQ this afternoon and hoping that the sun comes back out as it seems to be hiding behind some yukky clouds at the mo   .

Enjoy your weekends.

Ells


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Birdey- Sorry about your husbands job... hopefully he will find something quickly. Good for you still going ahead with treatment. You so deserve for this to work. Hope that you enjoy the BBQ and can relax this afternoon.

Ells- Good Luck for tomorrow- will be thinking of you.

Nelly- Hope that all went well yesterday. Rest up and take it easy.

Sofia- Hope that you are well and have managed to enjoy the bank holiday weekend.

Witters- Hope you have enjoyed some sunshine over the weekend.

We went car browsing yesterday- all but decided that we will need to get a VW Touran... will take 3 car seats and has a huge boot. Is also built around a Golf Chaise so not too big to drive. Seems strange starting to make these decisions already... but i suppose we need to be prepared and I get so tired so quickly. Cn't even walk the half mile into town and back without a rest. Yes I have a bump.... must look at least 3+ months pregnant- although a lot of my parents at school- commented that it was not obvious seeing as its 3.

Enjoy the rest of the weekend.

L


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

Hi girls, hope everyone has enjoyed the reasonable weekend weather wise. At least it didn't rain.

We went for ET yesterday, have 2 embies on board (1 x 5 cell and 1 x 6 cell) and am very excited!  Feels so weird not knowing what's going on in there,  but hopefully they are getting nice and comfy for the next 9 months.  ET was very easy, obviously much easier than EC.  Still feeling a little tender around the ovaries but the horrible bloated feeling has gone now.  Have been lounging around lots but am still very tired.

Good luck for tomorrow Ells, will be thinking of you  

xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
nelly - really pleased it all went well for, get lots of rest and we will all be sending you hugs and positive thinking   

lam - that sounds good idea with the car, you gotta think ahead with 3 in there   are you feeling ok though apart from the tiredness

ells - thinking of you today  

take care everyone kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

hope you are all okay.  Nelly congrats on being PUPO.  Sending you lots of sticky vibes,   and   .

LAM - sensible move on the car front, DH has told me I have to change my car too as according to him its not 'child' and passenger friendly   .  Its fine but I might struggle with a buggy etc in the boot.

Well had EC today and I am really disappointed   , having had 16 follies they only got 4 eggs   .  I am really praying that the call tomorrow tells us all 4 have fertilised.  Both DH and I felt it was a bit of a blow a they wont grow them to blast now because we havent got enough!  Still sending   vibes to the clinic for 4 good strong embies.

Witters and Kirst, hope you are both okay.

Hi to everyone else.

Ells


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

Ells, have been thinking about you a lot today, don't be sad, it only takes one after all!  I'm always very positive which I think helps, I was a bit dissapointed when we were told we had 8 eggs and only 3 fertilised, 1 of those eggs was a 4 cell and 2 were 2 cell, the 4 cell never made it so it just goes to show you can never tell what's going to happen with the little guys   

BTW - what does it mean when you talk about growing to blast?  I sometimes think I'm better off not knowing half the terminology, ignorance is bliss as they say, I'm perfectly happy at the moment with my two little buds growing, hoping they settle in.

Start new job tomorrow so been thinking about that alot, hopefully it will take my mind of what's going on inside me!

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Nelly,

i am just impatient.  Once I know we have embies i will be fine     .

Blast, is where they grow them on to day 5-6 so they are a little older and a little bigger - the theory is when you have a lot of embies you get survival of the fittest.  We wanted to do this at our at clinic with some of our frosties but they wouldnt do them when we have 5 left and instead agreed to do them when we only had 2 left and guess what... they didn't make the defrost   . I feel positive at the wessex, the doctors all seem to know what they are doing not quite the experience we had at Woking.  

Good luck for your new job, its good that you have something else to think about and not just the 2ww.

Hopefully I will be posting with good news in the morning!  

Ells


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning ladies,

well we havent had the best news this morning.  Only 2 embies and ET will be tomorrow.  I feel really let down by it all, I know I should be pleased to have 2 but from having 16 embies in our first go I just cant understand what went wrong   .  Its good that we have got to ET but it would have  been nice to have had some frosties.  Its such an expensive, emotional and painful business.  There is still hope that these two will be the ones so I am still hopeful, going to listen to my Zita West CD in a bit and get some more positive vibes going on.  My PMA has taken a bit of a knock and I feel very teary.  DH is telling me off for being upset but I need to get some answers.  I just dont understand how if we had 14 follies we only got 4 eggs  and only 2 of them were mature enough.      

Sorry for the me post, it will be okay and these are the ones that will work!

Hope you are all okay.

Ells


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Ells- I know it hard... I too hoped to go to blasts and have some for the freezer but at EC only had 5 follicles that had grown large enough out of about 10-12 possibles. They only collected 3 eggs and 1 stopped dividing. Try and stay positive I was sure that we had no hope and look where I am now. Try and do your Relaxing CD everyday for the next week or 2... I did and it helped me focus a little more. Try not to worry. Bigs hugs for you.

Take care

L


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Ahh thanks Lam.  I feel more positive now, i just didnt know how to feel this morning.  I was cross, upset, frustrated, annoyed and felt like we had been lead up an dark alley but I have calmed down now and now that we are lucky to have 2 embies.  It looks like they may have left me too long too EC, the follies that I had on Friday at 21, 22 and 23mm would have been 'past it' at EC so i lost another poss 3 there.  Things happen for a reason!    I will keep listening to my CD.  I do believe it what my DH says and that's that having baby's isnt meant to be easy!    You have really reassured me that things can happen and happen in 3's!!!    .  I still feel a little uncomfortable from the EC yesterday, I think they are worried that I might still get OHSS but its nowhere near what it was like when we had our first cycle, just feel as if ai have trapped wind   - it might be the cyclogest - I think they should rename it to cyclone    

Nelly, how are you feeling?  How was the first day in your new job?

Kirst, how are you hun?  Did you manage to enjoy your weekend?

Hello to everyone else, sorry again for the me post   .  Hope that you are all okay.

Ells


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
ells- been thinking about ya last few days, sorry things have not been as you wanted, i too know how disapointing it is but hey you got 2 and thye are gonna be the ones for you i can feel it. when you got them on board you will feel much better, you just gotta stay postive and think of those 2 little embies that going nestinto you soon. keep drinking plenty. im really scared about embies not thawing, thats my scare at the moment but gonna keep thinking this is the one for us. let me know how your getting on  

lam - how you feeling? 

nelly - hope you taking it easy  

i have my follow up tom , its come around so quick my mum is going with me hoping to get our dates and plan in head of what happens next, excited now, just as i said scared about embies not thawing  

take care kirst x


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

Evening ladies

Ells - hope you are feeling more positive, remember to be as relaxed and as positive as you can be tomorrow, very important I was told, and start drinking pineapple juice.  You are only a few days behind me so if you want to rant or anything please PM me , it's helped me just knowing you are on a similar timescale  

Kirst, good luck with your appointment.

LAM - how are you feeling with the '3 babies on board' news - I told DH and he was mortified!  I think it's great!

Witters - how are you doing?

I'm feeling fine now, had a good first day at work, it's busy which is what I need, hardly thought about babies today!  

xx


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Morning Ladies,
Well I have finally done it after over a year sinc emy last failed cycle i have just booked my day 19 appt for 21st May.  We are doing the antagonist cycle this time, which will be new to me, but ive been told its easier and much fewer drugs, althouh it all costs the same, so a month now to get myself prepared and cycle 3 here we come.

E


----------



## Alba20 (Mar 4, 2005)

Just wanted to say hi and wonder if I can join you guys.

We managed to have our DD from FET in 2006 using Wessex.  Used the last two embies for another FET in august 2008 and it ended in a BFN.  We had our set up appointments to start in jan 2009 for an antagonist cycle but I was hit by the flu and ended up quite ill so it was cancelled until mar 2009.  Waiting for AF to turn up and what do you know a natural BFP.

I am now at the 12wk mark but still a bit nervous as all natural BFP's have ended in a missed M/C.  Had two scans so far and everything seems ok, so now hopefully optomistic and taking each day as it comes.

I remember witters as you were on the wessex board in 2006, hope you and your two little ones are well.

Alba


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

emsypops - hi good to have you join us, sounds like you had roller coaster time too, we have got our day 19 for fet cycle thurs 14th so will be near you, we had antagonist cycle twice, it is quicker and easier on your body than full cycle. keep us posted x

alba - that is brill news congratulations, keep taking care of yourself x

nelly - glad you had good day at work, take it easy, what is your test date?

ells - hope everything went ok for you today been thinking about you, wondered what time you were in when i was over there today? 

lam- hows you and your bump? keep resting as much as poss, have you mnaaged to get a scan piccie done yet?

well we had good follow up today saw chantel she wsa really positive which was good, said our 6 embies are really good, got three excellent top they could be adn 3 just under them. we gonna thaw 3 so they can go to day 3 and choose top 2 give more chance, incase thaw does not work, that will still leave us three incase of cycle not working. its all so complicated. 
got day 19 app thurs 14th gonna do it by phone save us going over which is good saves us a bit of money, thewn start provera sunday for 7 days, start injections 19th and then just pray af comes, then can get on with it, whole cycle takes about 5 weeks so if everything goes to plan then et should be about 14th june. really looking forward to it now, trying to lose a bit of weight before  got to 5 pounds so hopefully this will make me feel better too.

hope you all doing ok
take care kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Evening ladies,

welcome Alba, congrats on your BFP - try and stay positive.

Emsypops, I have  just done an antagonist cycle and its sooooo much easier, ours took 2 weeks and 1 day from the first scan to ET, so much much quicker.

Nelly, how are you doing?  I have been drinking pineapple juice and eating a couple of brazil nuts a day.  I have been very positive today - I wobbled a little bit but listened to my Zita West CD and got back on track   .

Kirst, thats great news hun.  Its good that you can just ring up, saves you coming over.  we were in at 1.40pm.  It was pretty quiet when we were there.

LAM -  We saw Jackie (the new doctor) today for ET - she also did my EC.  She's lovely, I was relaying your story to her and she told me that she did your ET too and said how much of a shock it was when they found Babe number 3   !

Well as you might have guessed we had ET today and it went really well.  I was a bit nervous at the point of them telling us about our embies   but I had nothing to worry about! We have 2 grade 1 embies on board, one 4 cell and one 6 cell ( which was classed as very good quality).  Jackie said the transfer went perfectly, no probs. My lining was nice and thick so they should have a nice comfy mattress to fall onto. DH has nicknamed them, Ronnie and Reggie because they are little fighters   !    I feel really good and very positive.  Jackie also told me that they really struggled to get the sedation right for me - she said it was good I had told her that I had had probs in the past with it.  She also said there was no explanation as to why we didnt get many eggs, all but 4 of the follies were empty.  She thinks that i just didn't get on with the antagonist cycle.  I am relieved in one way as I now know that there wasn't anything 'wrong' but still as Jackie and you lovely ladies have told me - we wont need any more cycles as this is the one   .  I have arranged to work part time for the next week and a bit so that i can chill and take it easy  .

Hello to everyone else hope you are all okay.

Ells


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Birdey,
Sounds like we'll be going together again  

AF arrived for me on Saturday, so Day '19' appointment is the 18th May, with Provera starting on the 20th (my real CD19).  I don't expect to be having ET until the week of the 22nd June or even the following week though, as it takes me 10 days after Provera stops for AF to come (well, it has the last 2 times anyway).  

You are lucky that they could give you an indication of the embie quality.  We don't know anything about ours   mind you, they forgot to call us to tell us we had any....all we know is we had 9 fertilised and they froze them straight away.  Please let 'em be gooduns  

**** luck Ells, sticky vibes sweety  

PoDdy


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi
poDdy - thats made my day knowing illl be going through it with someone, i expect ill be same sort of timing as you, they have given me the date if about 15ht june but that is poviding my af arrives two days after finishing the provera. that never happens with me, last time it was 15 days after, time before it was 10 days after. they have said they leave you 14 days after taking last one and if af still hasnt arrived they will do blood test and scan. im sure mine wont come on the second day just hoping it arrives to not muck the cycle up. they only different hting is i have to take 7 days this time, every other time i have only taken 5 so not sure if this will make any difference. are you feeling ok about doing fet. im sure they will tell you about your little embies at day 19, you have to make decision about how many you will take out to thaw, they tell you what they think is best. we have gone with 3 as then it gives us chance if any dont survive thaw plus then they can choose best two to give us best chance. leaves us three for next attempt all being well with thaw.
i asked the clinic to send me the fet booklet, it really helped sort out what was involved before i went in for app today, if thats any help.

ells - really pleased it went well, im thinking sticky vibes for you, take it easy x

kirst x


----------



## loopylea (May 7, 2009)

not sure if i am writing this on rite bit, im new lol but does anyone know much about the egg sharing programme?x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

sorry loopylea im not up together with it, you could give the clinic a call they would send you info on it im sure, sorry 
kirst x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi All

Sorry not been on for a couple of days- I am so tired... quite often in bed by 7.45pm.
I have quite a bump now.... sorry haven't done the scan pics yet- have my NHS scan next week at 13 weeks- will see what pics I get then and sort one out to go on here.

Ells- Glad that ET went well.... remember lots of rest.
Birdey and Pody- Glad you are getting sorted with dates and stuff to start next cycle.
Nelly- Glad you are enjoying your new job- but remember you need to rest as well.

Hello to everyone else.

L


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

Hi ladies, its been busy on here!

Ells - congratulations on your ET, I don't know what grade my embies were, just what cell stage they were at, I also have a good thick womb lining so hopefully we will both get something good out of this.  When is your test date?  Mine is a week Saturday (16th).  Eat more brazils!  I have about 7 with a glass of milk (makes a change to wine and dry roasted peanuts).

LAM - good luck with the scan, sounds like you need lots of rest.

Poddy and Birdey - good luck with both your tx

 Alba - good luck with your preganancy

 Ems - good luck for you too

I'm fine, have been so busy with work I'm not thinking about 2ww much, having a few cramps and AF pains which isn't surprising after what I've just put my ovaries through, still being  !

    for me and Ells and    to everyone else xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

hope you are all okay.

Nelly, your job sounds interesting.  Its good you can take your mind off the 2ww but remember you must rest too  .  My test date is 20th so not too far away from you     .  I feel very positive, been listening to my Zita West CD but I keep falling asleep with it   I get about halfway through and thats it   I couldn't really tell you what she says after that   .  Sending you loads of sticky vibes,   ,   and   .

Kirst, how are you hunney?

PoDdy, not long for you now.  Good luck sweetie    .  Have you thought about how many you will defrost?

Ems, are you counting the days yet?  Good luck to you too hun.

LAM, I'm not surprised that you are in bed by 7.45pm , you must be shattered.  Have you decided when you are going to stop work? 

Whitters, hope you are okay.

Alba, how are you feeling?

Well I had to phone the clinic yesterday I was in sooooo much pain, it kept me up in the night too   .  I also had a really bad trapped wind feeling   .  I went to work and finished at 2pm.  The clinic gave me some more painkillers and some Lactulose and by 4pm felt loads better.  Pain has really eased up and the trapped windy has gone too so had a great sleep.    The clinic told me to rest up so I have told work that I wont be in and I am only working half days next week.  Bless them they were really worried about me.  
Ronnie and Reggie are settling in well      .  I have another acu tomorrow morning so looking forward to that.  Just going to take it easy for the next couple of days and sleep if my body tells me it needs it   .  DH is being great, fussing round me.  He's now finished his week of nights so he can fuss some more   .  

Hope you all have a good friday!

Ells


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi all
ells - glad you got some help from clinic and you felt better from it hope its all eased off now and the resting nicely, is it going quick for you?

lam - how you feeling, no wonder you are so tired you really gotts look aftre yourself and little ones get as much rest as poss  

nelly - how you feeling, hope you ok?

poDdy - not too long now, im waiting for it all to start just wanna get going  

well we went out last night thought we would go and have drink with mates and ended up getting in at 6am his morning, im so tired but its nice to be tired for other reasons than work, we just really enjoyed letting our hair down and not worrying about ads job or ivf so really did us good. that was my last drink so thought id make most of it before starting treatment. we have our day 19 app on thurs so looking forward to that. 

take care kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning ladies   ,

How are we all?

Kirst, good luck for Thursday hun.  I am sure that you needed a good night out, its probably shaken off all the cobwebs and you feel more relaxed and ready to go.  

LAM, have you decided what car you are going to get?  How are you feeling?  Hope that you are resting up.

Witters did your little ones ride this weekend?  The weather was good for it.

PoDdy, hope you are okay hun.

Ems, how are you sweetie?    

Nelly, how are you feeling?

Hello to everyone else.

Well I have had a pretty chilled out weekend, DH (and me giving directions  ) did the veggie patch.  We are really pleased with our selves - we are being all 'the good life' !  On Saturday went for my acu and saw a lady from the clinic I am sure she recognised me but she didnt say anything.  When we were going there, I had AF type feelings, they went off and then in the evening I had a bit of pain (not like AF) it was a dull ache but again it eased off by the time I got into bed.  DH and I then slept in until 9.30am on Sunday which is soooooooo unusual.  I had the feelings again yesterday but thats it.  Just getting the odd niggle down below.  My nip's are also a little bit extra sensitive - that started on Saturday too but got stronger yesterday. And (.)(.) feel a little bit bruised in places.  I dont know if its the beautiful pessaries   or what, I dont remember having these before     .  I have been very good at listening to my Zita CD - its very good, I try and listen to it twice a day. Off to work today - blah   , but I am only working until 1-1.30pm   .  Hope everyone has a nice day.  The weather looks nice - if a bit windy!

Ells


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies,
ells - i good a good feeling about you, all those tingles i think they settleing in for your 9 months     i had all of that with our 1st attempt which was a positive, i remember thinking it hadt worked because i thought it was period pains. im thinking of ya everyday keeping my fingers crossed for you  

hope everyone is doing ok?
kirst x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi All 
Sorry I've not been around, thanks for all the lovely little personals, it's really nice to pop on and see that people have been thinking of you.

Hi Kirst, I got your pm, will reply soon. It's going so fast already isn't it?  I am throwing myself into work and have some very scary milestone looming, so that is plenty to keep me distracted. DH and I were talking yesterday and I am in such a positive frame of mind. I am imagining that I had fab eggies and DH had super-sperm, making wonderful embies and I will have a nice homey uterus  nothing can go wrong  They thought our problem was egg pick-up, as endo may have damaged the end of the fallopian tube, so I have no reason to feel negative.

I didn't realise that we had to decide on how many to defrost .....although I was worried they might want to defrost loads and then we would have to destroy some  glad we get a say and as I understand it, if they need more, they can just defrost more as we go along. Better chat with DH and see what he thinks.

In case I don't get back on here, good luck for Thursday, I'll be thinking of you.

Hi LAM, Witters, Avon, and your bumps and babes 

*Ells & Nelly* (sticky vibes! ), we need to see some BFP's and you're just the ladies to give them to us 

PoDdy


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
just a quickie im excitied the drug company phoned today they doing delivery of my drugs on thursday, cant believe its all gonna get going again, just gotta stay positive.

hope you all doing ok
kirst x


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

Hi girls

Kirst - how exciting!  When I got my drugs I nearly pooped my pants seeing all those needles!

Ells - I have been feeling the same as you, niggles and twinges down below, sore (.)(.)s one day and not the next, I also keep getting this dull ache on one side which is where I'm convinced they've settled in.  Not long now and I can test, although am doing it a day later   we have the kids Friday night/Sat and I don't want to do it when they're there as there will be tears either way, we are going to a wedding Saturday night and they are going to their grandparents so we will test Sunday instead  

Good luck to everyone else, we definately need some good news on here, hope I can be the first of many to provide that shortly


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

nelly - really keeping positive for you, cant believe you have that much will power and testing day later but understand what you mean. will be thinking of you
kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Nelly thats very good of you and brave   .  Its bad enough waiting 14 days but I can totally understand your reasoning.  I am still feeling very positive.  (.)(.) still achy when I get up and especially when i get up after lying down and they feel bruised when you touch them, it could be from the poking I keep doing though   .  I'm starting to feel tired but that said I havent been sleeping brilliantly the  last 2 nights   .  Getting the odd niggle down below too, and a bit of an ache every now and then.  All good, I'm sure that reggie and ronnie are making themselves comfortable   .  

Kirst thats great news about the drugs.  Stay positive hun.  Have you got Zita West's CD?  Its one I would definately recommend.  Good luck for Thursday hun.

PoDdy, your drugs must be coming on soon too.  Hope that you are feeling positive hun.  When we had frosties from our last cycle we defrosted 2 at a time that way we didnt waste any.  I couldnt bear defrosting too many and then not using them   .  

Ems how are you?

LAM, hope you are okay and resting up well.

Hi Witters, hope you are okay too hun.

Hello to anyone I may have missed.

Ells


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies,
hope you all doing ok and taking it easy.
im shattered today been over in romsey for a meeting that went on for ages so only just got back. looking forward to tom though have got my day 19 app which they are doing over the phone and my meds are arriving so excited about it all starting. just cant wait to get those embies back in me where they beong.
kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Good luck for tomorrow Kirst.  Ronnie and Reggie and sending you lots of luck too.  


Hi to everyone else.

Ells


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

thanx ells - how are you feeling?
kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Kirst,

I feel good thanks, my (.)(.) still ache and feel bruised.  I had really strong AF feelings yesterday and was expecting it to start but nothing so am taking that as a good sign, I am just getting niggles today on and off.  Feel very positive.

My Dad upset me today - long story, it stressed me out a bit (he put the phone down on me - all over a stupid ferry booking   ) but we are going to go round tomorrow and sort it out.  Going to go and listen to my Zita West CD in mo and I have acu in the afternoon ahhhhhh lovely!    so i will be nicely chilled..

Great news about the drugs and the appointment, will be thinking of you tomorrow.  Really pleased your excited and positive about this round, definately think it helps.

Nelly, how are you hun?  Any symptoms?

Hope everyone else is okay.

Ells


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Kirst,

how did you get on today?

Ells


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ells - still waiting for meds, got phone app at 12.30, ill let ya know, 
kirst x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
well spoke to jan all is well and going ahead, she was really positive and helpful, they have arranged things so we have not got a load of trips over which is cool. still waiting for meds to arrive and if they dont come soon im gonna have to call my mum up as i got work at 4. 
just went through procedure and when i gotta start injections, tabs, pesseries. some good news though jan said the fet success rate new one is 32% for wessex, average for uk is 17.5% becuase they only freeze quality ones, thought that was encoruaging too.
hope everyone is doing ok
kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Kirst thats great news hun.  When do you start your injections?

Hi to everyone else, how are you all.  Its seems to have gone a little quiet on hear the last few days, hope you are all okay and enjoying yourselves.

Ells


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

Hi girls

Good luck with tx Kirst, that's encouraging to hear that the success rate has increased.  Wessex do seem to have a lot of success.  Hopefully me and Ells can confirm that in the next week!

Ells - I'm fine thanks, still getting the niggly pains, AF cramps occasionally.  My (.)(.)s aren't sore anymore but I'm seeing that as a good sign because they always get sore just before AF.  3 more sleeps until testing.  This has been the longest 2 weeks ever.

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey Ladies!  

Sorry for being MIA, I feel dreadful as there is so much going on here at the moment.  Good luck to everyone, your 2WW's have whizzed by for me!  I hope you are staying sane throughout it all, sounds like you are 

No excuses, I stopped getting email alerts so thought it was just quiet.  I have been busy as it's DH's birthday tomorrow, Myles and Keilidh's on the 26th and lots of other busy bits to sort out.  I have been thinking of you all and thought I would check up on you and glad I did!

Alba, hey!!  It was you and I that set this thread up   I missed you when you drifted off.  Many congratulations!  Tell us all about your little one!  I hope that you will stay around this time 

Thank you for everyone including me in their personals, I was very touched.  Someone asked about more pictures, there are loads on my blog (link in siggy) if you'd like a peek.  Gotta go, M&K are still in bed and it's 09:52!  They are very good sleepers!  PeJe has the vet later to have his second injection and his teeth rasped.  Should be interesting, the vet seemed to think he may have to be sedated, but the lady who had him before said he was fine.  I hope he is ok without it.  Horse dentistry is even worse than human!!  Nevermind, he will feel better afterwards as he has many sharp, pointy edges.


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone  
Gosh, I am getting so excited for ells and Nelly   

Hi kirst   
The stats sound good - lets work on getting them even higher - eh?.  Hope your drugs arrived ok.  I'm picking mine up at my appointment on Monday, but I don't start the provera until Wednesday.  I think it will all sink in when I start the Burserelin again and have to wake up at a set time on the weekends - LOL  .

I feel 'zen' about the whole thing at the moment....maybe because I'm enjoying my job and it's keeping me lovely and busy and so there is no time to think about bambinos, but also, I think the OHSS put everything into perspective for me and I feel a lot stronger than when we started this journey back in January. 

Good luck for testing over the weekend  

PoDdy


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi all

Ells and Nelly- Godd luck for test day- Thinking of you both- Fingers crossed.

Witters- Glad to see you back- Hope PeJe was ok with the vet- sounds awful..... Not a fan of the dentist myself.

Pody and Birdey- Glad that you are getting started again.... good luck and hope that it all goes well.

Well as for me... we had our 12 week scan today at 13 weeks. All three fine and a good size. Will try and scan pics soon- but my mum thinks she may have shingles so staying well away from her. We have been given a consultants appointment for next week.

Have a good weekend all

L


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Evening ladies,

PoDdy, its good to hear that you are feeling relaxed about it all.  I am convinced it all helps.  Good luck for you appointment on Monday.

Kirst, how are hun?  

Witters, sorry to hear about Peje, hope everything goes okay. Dentists arent my best friends either, poor PeJe.
I hope that your weekend is not too stressful, you will have to go into party planning   .

LAM, thats great news about your scan.  How are you feeling? Tired?

Nelly good luck for Sunday.  I'll be thinking of you .  Sending you loads and loads of        

Well we are 11 days in to this awful 2ww.  Its starting to drive me   .  I had a bit of a  wobble today.  Keep thinking that AF is about to start, feeling a bit ' damp' below but nothing    .  (.)(.) still a bit tender and getting niggles every now and then but not as bad as earlier in the week.  Still feeling positive.  

Hope everyone enjoys the  weekend.

Ells


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

ells and nelly been thinking about you both all day fingers and veerything are crossed for your test days, keep staying strong and positive.

lam - really pleased you all doing well, keep it up

witters - i had a look at your piccies they are great, they both look so sweet

poDdy - yeh start sunday and injections tuesday so nearly there, i know though im just gonna be stressing about af arriving, but not gonna think that far ahead yet. we wont be far apart so hopefully on 2 ww with you

just gonna do some rotas for work then go to bed got anohter long day at work tom, take care
kirst x


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi girls,

Thinking of you all .... keeping everything crossed that we get some great news from you girls undergoing treatment at the mo...

I can vouch for the FET positives (even if mine didn't go all the way).. all the very best of luck for you all     I'm    for positive results  
I do have you all in my thoughts even if I don't get a chance to get on here often any more...

Work is hectic but it's keeping me busy and happy... I've reached my weight loss goal and was very chuffed with that - about 5wks till our holidays to Dominican - can't wait  

Anyway, just thought I'd pop in and say I'm doing ok and thinking of you all...
xx

Sofia


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Sofia- Glad that you have your holiday to look forward too. Congrats on achieving the weight loss. I hope that you are keeping well.

Ells and Nelly- Thing of you.

Kirst- Glad that you treatment starts again soon.

Off to test drive a car we are thinking about buying.

Have a good weekend- hope you get a bit of sun with all the showers.

Take care

L


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

nelly - good luck for tom will be thinking of you    

hope you all ok
kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Nelly wishing you lots and lots of luck for today   .  I am thinking of you.  Sending you loads and loads of      and      .


LAM,  hope the test drive went okay.  

Sofia great to hear from you.  Really glad that you are doing okay   .  The holiday sounds fab.  Well done on the weight loss.  Did you stick to a particular regime?

PoDdy and Kirst, hope everything is going okay.  

Witters how did PeJe get on?  How are the party plans coming along.

Hi to everyone else.

Well, AF due yesterday/today, so far so good.  Still feels like it is coming but I am getting different types of cramps then normal really   this is Ronnie and Reggie making my womb stretch.    D Day is Wednesday, I feel a little more relaxed then I did on Thursday and Friday. I am not going to test early   , I AM going to be strong   and I promised DH I wouldnt.  Just wish you could get a special camera that can tell you whats going on   .

Hope you have a lovely Sunday.

Ells


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

It's a


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Aww Nelly, I am soooo sorry hun.   .  My thoughts are with you and your DH.   

This roller coaster is just no fun at all. Look after each other.

Ells


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Hiya,

Nelly - so sorry hun    my thoughts are with you and dh    look after yourselves and give yourselves time to heal  

Ells- I bought the Paul McKenna book and cd to start with - bought the wii fit and have been using it for the past year and I changed the way I think about food.... the main rules are eat when you are hungry and stop when you are full (much easier said than done that's for sure - they sound simple but not so easy to re-educate yourself to do it)..... Lots of    and will be thinking of you...keeping everything crossed...

Hope everyone is well... and have a good rest of weekend...

bbl
xx

Sofia


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Nelly- So sorry    

Take care.


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

nelly im really sorry, i knwo there are no words, take some time with partner, sending you lots of hugs
take care    

kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Massive   to Nelly and DH.  Thinking of you hun.

Sofia. DH and I looked into the Paul McKenna thing last year but didnt really get down to it.  I know what you mean about retraining yourself, its bloody hard work.  But well done on you for sticking to it.  We've got a wii fit the yoga is great as are the balance games.  We havent played it since we have moved house but have to do something that will keep me fit gently!!   

Hope everyone else is okay.  3 more sleeps until d day.  Really     that we will be able to add to the BFP's on this thread and increase the Wessex's percentages   .  

Heading off to bed now, eyes are heavy (and so is the rest of me too   ) , need a nice sleep.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

^hugme&  Nelly 

Ells, good luck!  

Sofia, WoW!  So pleased that you have achieved your weight loss, you really have earnt it as I know how hard you have worked and how dedicated you have stayed.  Well done you!

It was DH's birthday on Saturday but I woke up with really bad virtigo.  The whole place was spinning and wouldn't stop.  It was horrible.  So as a birthday treat, I took him up the hospital!  I'm OK now, apparently it's where the crystals in your ear which tell you which way up you are are dislodged, so I've got some exercised to do to reposition them.  Bless Myles and Keilidh, we made lots of little suprises for him throughout the week and practiced saying happy birthday!  When he went up to see them, their practicing paid off as they did it without prompting.  Atleast they made his day


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

Hi girls, thanks for all your messages.  We are ok, I still don't think it's sunk in yet, I haven't cried either which is a bit worrying, I think I might just snap one day soon 

Unfortunately this was our one and only chance with IVF, we were lucky to get funding from the NHS for this cycle, there is no way we can afford to pay for a cycle ourselves (due to DHs ex bleeding us dry on a regular basis), so that's it for us, it's been a long hard journey (6 years in total), and there comes a time when you have to say enough is enough.  Time for some closure.

So, I have been busy looking at skiing holidays and planning where we want to go next winter, we are going away this weekend to get very drunk and spend some time together.  As long as I have my DH I will be happy.

I wish all of you all the luck in the world with your journeys, I will check in occasionally to check in on you and find out who's had what on the baby front, thank you so much for all your support over the last few months, you've been the best.

Take care
Nelly xxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Nelly,    I really am sooo sorry for you both.  This is such a very hard journey to go through.

You have a really positive outlook, I hope one day you will be able to try again.  Fate has a funny way of dealing her cards and I hope that she smiles on you soon.

Take care hun. 

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Awww, Nelly   I really hope that things will go your way one day (very soon hopefully)  You seem very caring, positive and level headed, all of which are perfect attributes for parenthood.  I sincerely hope that this isn't the end of the TTC road for you.  I'm so glad that your DH is there for you and he sounds like he is looking after you well.  Big hugs to you both.  I know that you must be finding this whole thing very difficult, but we will miss you, so try not to be a stranger


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I have just had an email from the secretary from the Caspian horse society (PeJe's breed) asking me to stand for election!  I am truly honoured that she and another highly respected breeder has found me to be worthy of such an important role.  Not sure if I have the knoweledge or time myself, but I will give it some serious thought.  I'm still shocked that she has asked me personally!


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
nelly im really sorry this is so hard to go through, im glad you got your partner to go through it with, take some time and def get drunk   wish you all the best  

witers that really good i bet you are well chuffed well done

ells- thinking of you, not long to go x

lam - how is you and your bump?

poddy - not long now eh? start my injections tom bit scared now but should go quite quick hopefully.
kirst x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies could someone please blow my bubbles back to ending in a 7, thank you muchly     
kirst x


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

Have some bubbles from me xxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks nelly, how you feeling?
kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Nelly   .

Bubbles bumped kirst   .
Hope the first injection goes okay tomorrow  

Witters, wow check you out.  Thats really good, I am not surprised you are so chuffed, well done you. 

LAM, how did the test drive go?

PoDdy, how 's everything is okay?

Sofia how are you hun?

2 more sleeps.  Listening lots to my Zita West, still helping me sleep.  Had a 20 min kip this afternoon - beginning to feel like I need soft fluffy sleepers, a blanket and half moon glasses   !  Have acu tomorrow afternoon, so going to have another kip tomorrow   .

Enjoy your evening, just getting into the Devils Own on Five US - great film.

Ells


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey Nelly   
Sorry to hear that it didn't work sweety.  It will do you good to take a clean break and get some closure on this part of your life.    like you say, children are a bonus if you have found that special DH  

Hi birdey,
Not a good day for me.....had my day 19 appt today and feel really down now.  Basically, although we have 9 embies, the wessex froze them after 24 hrs (still no explanation as to why   ), so there is no way of knowing what a sensible number to defrost will be....    since 1/3 are not expected to defrost and another 1/3 can be lost before reaching day 3 and then the last 1/3 have to be good quality to put 2 back, Mr O recommends defrosting all of them    Plus I had to sign the form that says that I understand that there might not be any to transfer.  So disappointed, feel really cheated, especially as we were told several times previously that we were likely to get 2 goes out of 9  .

Start provera on Wednesday.....although having major second thoughts 

PoDdy


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

PoDdy, hun dont feel down.  The embies will grow and remember they are only quoting you average figures, all 9 of them may be okay.  When we did ours last time, we defrosted 2 at a time but that was because we had 7 frosties.  You have to remember that whilst your little embies are very delicate they are much stronger then you think and it helps that they are a day old.  There is no reason to think that they will not defrost.  You need to keep sending positive vibes to the clinic for getting them grow.  I am sure that you will get 2 maybe even 3 goes but hun - you may only need one go   .  Have you spoken to the doctor about what she suggests? It helps talking to them and taking everything into account.  You should try and get some answers as to why they froze them after 24 hours, they should be able to tell you.  On the form, thats just procedure, you have to sign it even if you have brilliant frosties dont read anything into it hun.  Have you considered growing them onto blast stage?  Hun I am sending you a tonn of PMA    .


Kirst, how did the injection go?

Well one more day to go, and I honestly thought AF had arrived this morning when I went to the loo (sorry TMI) but I think it was just where I had to wee and it was darker on the loo paper.  I have had to keep going to the loo almost hourly and I think where I have been asleep it was stronger then in the day   .  I have really struggled with the last few days of this 2 ww.  I am     that reggie and ronnie have snuggled in ready for the next 8-9 months.  

Morning to everyone else, hope you are okay.

Have a nice Tuesday.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

PoDdy,   I'm sure it's not as bad as you feel.  As Ells said, maybe you need to write don some questions (or even read out your post) and call the clinic.  Sometimes they don't put things into sensible words and we get overly sensitive to it.

I would guess that they were frozen straight away as you were not going to transfer due to being over stimmed.  The more they grow, the weaker they become, so in actual fact, although there is no telling right now of the quality of your embies, they do in actual fact have a better chance of defrosting.  They like to defrost a good few at this point to make sure you get a good one or two to transfer.  I think that as they are most likely to be only one cell, they will need to watch them grow and devide before transfer to give you the best chance.  If they are frozen at day 2 or 3, they would already know the better ones and only need to check they survive and that they don't loose too mant cells.  

A question to ask is that if they defrost them all, and get more than two good ones, will they beable to put the remaining good ones back in to freeze?  

Good luck with starting your meds, try to stay positive, that is a huge part of all this.  Remember that the clinic are on your side and will use their expertise and experience to give you the best chance but if you feel uncomfortable with it, tell them and they can gain experience from you in a new way   The form is standard practice, even the best quality and number of embies can go the other way at critical times.

Remember me, mine should never have been frozen as they were too poor a quality but we persuaded them.  Every step, they were so negative, telling us not to get our hopes up as they most likely won't thaw - all 3 did.  Then don't get your hopes up as they most likely won't stick - they both did.  I bled the day of test and day before scan - don't get your hopes up, you're probably loosing it - saw both heart beats!  We need a scan in two weeks as vanishing twin is very common so don't go out buying just yet - still saw two heartbeats!  

Stay strong and keep that faith in your little embies!!

Ells, enjoy your accu, water will be stronger during the night as you are not replenishing it.  Frequent toilet visits could be a good sign


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

I hope your right Witters   .

Ells


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Poddy, they freeze on day 1 as they have a better chance of defrosting, and have found they are stronger. This is standard with Wessex I believe when you have OHSS xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey Lou!  How are you doing?


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
poDdy - Please dont be down hunny, they have to tell you all those horrid statistics, i felt the same but loubelle is right they defrost them on day 1 to give them better chance. you really need to give them a call and have a chat they will be helpful im sure, ask them your questions, its such a hard time i know we always think the worst. but you have 9 great embies waiting for you, dont give up they need you. we gotta keep strong   

witters- i didnt reaslise yo went through all of that as well as the nad ohss, you really did have hard time of it, bet your little ones are blessing  

ells - how you feeling? im thinking about ya, everything crossed, hopefully like witters said you have some positive signs. take care

sofia - how are you feeling?

well first injection today went fine, i have got a stinking cold so am gonna rest as much as poss whilst i actually have 2 days off, im really anoyed though went into town to buy new bra and boobs have gone up even more, god knows what they will be like if this tx ever works, im not tiny - sounds funny i know  

take care everyone
kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Kirst, thanks for the hugs   My journey wasn't straight forward but I never guessed it would be.  Put it this way, DH's pet name for me is 'Raggy Doll' as I don't always work properly   We both laugh at it and have a sneaky smile in some appointments when they are talking about how things aren't working quite as they should   It seems like an age ago now, but I still remember it all and the stress and worry it caused.  You should have known me back then, I was on here all the time asking questions and writing essays of how I was feeling!  I really have gone down similar roads to everyone and just hope that my story can be an inspiration that sometimes luck really does get dished out even with many hurdles along the way.

Quote of the week from Myles as we have finally clicked with potty training! 

I said to him 'Wow!  Do I have two trained children now?'
Myles said 'No Mummy!  We not trains!!'  I had to giggle 

Glad your injection went well today. You will soon be in the swing of things


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks ladies,
I'll def. call them tomorrow or DH will.  DH is worried too, in case chinese whispers happens between us, the Hampshire Clinic and Wessex and I end up turning up on the wrong day or something -  

Thanks for all the advice   sorry I freaked out    better pull it together before the down-reg and I turn into my mother (has anyone else noticed that?)

 ells       Good luck sweety

Hey Birdey    Ok, back on track now - here for you sweety   bring it on  

Witters => clever little man!!!   

PoD


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Hiya,

for those who kindly asked after me am not too bad... almost on countdown to hols   exactly a month yesterday we're flying out... can't wait...

am keeping an eye to see how you all get on with this roller coaster ride that is ttc .. Ells, keeping everything crossed for you hun.... how many more sleeps - just the one?

Nelly - hope you stick around too... I know how hard it all is and I hope that one day perhaps those baby dreams come true   

I think someone asked a little while ago if we'd thought about the next step... to be honest not sure we can afford another round of ivf at over 5k this time ... also we'd have to go through all those lovely tests again as they'd now be out of date and I really don't think I can put myself through it all again... my worry now would not be can I get pregnant but can I keep it....It's all just too hard and cruel... not sure dh can either... so... am also at the point of counting our blessings  - we are very lucky to have one another and yes kids would be a + and the best feeling in the world but it seems not meant to be for us .. onwards and upwards... concentrate on work.. each other and lovely holidays... also on our weight loss and now need to get my backside back into gear and exercise so can tone up  

Thinking of you all and sending you all    vibes and    for everyone who needs them right now...
xx

Sofia


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

Sofia, I feel exactly the same as you, I feel so blessed to have hubby, he's the best ever and we have a great life with his kids and on our own, we do lots of nice things together and we are very lucky to have each other.  Sometimes you have to take a step back and look at what you HAVE got and not what you haven't got.  Time is a great healer, we will be fine as long as our DHs are with us  

Hope everyone else is ok, good luck for tomorrow Ells xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Its a BFN again for us - just dont understand   .  I am waiting to ring the clinic this morning to see what they say about the meds, do I stop them or wait for a bleed?  I have a list of questions that I need to ask them.  Does anyone know of any tests they can run for implantation failure?  I am going to ask about immune tests as well.

Good luck to everyone else going through this again.  Really praying that it will all work out for you and that you bump up the positive results at the Wessex.

Love
Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, Ells   So sorry   I hope you manage to get some answers to your questions.  I'm not sure about tests regarding implantation, would be interesting to hear what they say though.  Look after yourself...


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Witters.


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
ells - im really sorry,  , this is so horrible, you need to take some time with hubby, sounds good idea to call clinic ask them some bits. really am sorry  

hopeeveryone else is doing ok?

kirst x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

PoDdy - how many days provera are you on? i have always taken 5 before and like i have said am worried my af wont arrive in time as they only given me till 2nd june before they will take me in and scan. do you know if the extra 2 days they giving me will make a diff?

kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Kirst   .

Clinic phoned me back this morning and have told me to stop the pessaries and expect a bleed within the next 5 days.  If I dont bleed I have to phone them.  Still dont understand some of these 'symptoms' still weeing loads and got headaches but I guess these could be linked to the pessaries   .

Have booked follow up for 5th June.  I have written a list of questions for the clinic -  I want, no make that I need some answers   .  I feel that they have ignored some immune issues - I suffer with inflammatory bowel disease - which falls into the autoimmune disease group   and I am convinced that there is something to do with Killer cells etc and  the crohnes.  At our last clinic the doctor told me that there was no need to have these test but the more i hear about it the more I feel as if we might fall into that group.  If it does turn up that it is that - there will be trouble as we were quite prepared to pay for these extra tests to find out what was what   .

If anyone can think of some good questions to ask, I would really appreciate your thoughts.

We are also going to our new GP next Friday to speak to him about it and see if he will support us for an NHS go.  DH had an op that has affected his count so he is considered as very low and I have crohnes (a known cause of IF)  so I hope that he will help us,  

We are going to have a break for a while but going to have these tests done as I think they are important.  

Have decided that I will test again if I dont bleed - as they could just be a bit slow   (clutching at straws I know but anything is possible).  

PoDdy, glad the PMA is coming back.  Let us know what the clinic tell you.  

Sofia, hope you are okay?  Going to get the Wii Fit back out and shift some of this extra weight that I have put back on this  cycle.  Going to go back to power plates next week too.

LAM,hope that you and the  little ones are okay.

Witters have you answered the horse society yet?

Kirst, hope you are okay and that you are getting back into the swing of the injections.

Hello to everyone else, hope that you are all okay.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, I definately think you should get more information regarding your autoimmunity and Chrones.  When we had our follow up regarding the OHSS, we had many questions that needed to be answered, mainly on how we were treated and totally ignored when we raised concerns.  So that everyone knew where they stood, we wrote a letter explaining how we felt, along with the questions we needed answering and sent it special delivery ahead of time.  This made an awkward situation much easier to face as we all knew how the meeting was to pan out.  It also made us get an appointment with Sue and she allowed long enough so we didn't feel like we were making her run late.  At the appointment, it was great.  She had our letter and read through it, commenting as she went along.  She did actually agree with us and critisised the doctor in charge of my treatment, which for us was a first in the medical profession.  This led us to gain great confidence and respect in her.  She continued through and answered all questions and even added relevant extra information too. 

As to questions, I will have a think.

1/  What tests are involved with auto immunity
2/ What are the costs involved, even if we need to pay 100% ourselves
3/ Time implications, both cycle times plus waiting/result timescales
4/ Why did you ignore our original request?  All that has happened is it makes us feel anxious and worried about future treatment
5/ What is the situation now regarding DH's count?
6/ What in your expert opinion is our next step in our journey to parenthood? 
7/ Do you think that the Chrones plus autoimunity plus DH's count put together still give us a glimmer of hope to have a successful treatment?
8/ If/When I fall pregnant, what is your opinion of a live delivery given the health complications?

I will continue to think.  I'm sure some of these are difficult to face, but answers and opinions are what you need so you may as well get everything down now rather than thinking them at every step.  That way your journey will be much less stressful than it already will be


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Witters you are sooo good at this.  

A lady from another thread told me about this book by Dr Alan Beer 'Is your body baby friendly?' .  It talks about immune issues etc.  I have just order a copy from Amazon, the intro and excerpts on the books website are almost exactly me   but it looks like it will be able to give us some answers.  

I think thats a really good idea about sending the letter before our appointment.  I will speak to DH tonight and see what he thinks about it.  The questions are great too, I had some of them but you have also pointed out a few more.  Thank you so very much for this.  

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, I hope that you find answers.  Even if they are not what you wish to hear, atleast you know where you stand and can enter into treatment with full view and so will make each hurdle easier to deal with.  The main thing is to be honest with yourself and ask everything that has been in your thoughts regardless of how stupid or obvious it may seem to you.  Keep us posted, we are right there behind you   It sounds like that book will be a useful tool too...


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Birdey,
I took my first Provera today and have always had to take 7.  I have had it twice (1st for IVF, then for post-OHSS-bleed) and both times AF arrived 10 days after stopping it.  I was told that you should get AF within 7 days of taking it, but they will let you go to 14 days before scan.  Sometimes the lining can be re-absorbed, rather than you bleed.  Both times I was provisionally booked in for a scan, but as soon as it was booked, AF arrived LOL!  Maybe that's the secret!!!  

PoD


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

Ells, lots of big     

xx


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Ells - am sorry hun      you need time for you and dh ... witters has given you some great pointers for Qs etc and it sounds like you already have similar things in mind. It is always important to know what you need to do next and getting those answers is a way forward for the journey. I wish you all the very best of luck hun      hope you get your answers and that next time you get that dream come true. Btw do you have the power plates or do you go somewhere to use them? we were wondering what they are like....?

sorry to keep brief but watching apprentice and can't concentrate... don't get much time to get on here either but want to try to keep up with everyone's news...

Thinking of you all...

bbs
xx
Sofia


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks ladies   .

Witters, we have done our letter to the clinic and will be posting it tomorrow.  Thanks for your tips and questions they have helped me get the wording right   .  DH thought it was a brilliant idea to send a letter with our question before the appointment - I told him you were an genius   .

Sofia, thanks hun.  We go to a power plates studio in Southampton, its called Fit and Easy  - they're on the web.  They are really good and have made the biggest difference to me when I have tried to loose weight.  DH loves them because they (the instructors) work you hard and you actually feel them working   .  The other beauty is that you only need 20 mins on them and its the equivalent to 2 1/2 hours in the gym   .  We are going to start going swimming as well and have a mega healthy diet.  My aim is to loose at least another dress size and about a stone and half - I will be really chuffed if I get there by October.      
We're watching the apprentice too - I picked the right one for firing this week  .  What a wally he is   .

Nelly, thank you hun.  How are you doing?

Hope everyone else is okay.

Ells


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

ells- really gald you took witters advice, think its a brill idea to send the letter first then when you haveyou rfollow up they can get them selves prepared and there are no excuses about giving you your answers. at the end of the day we pay them alot of money and you need to know whats going on. hope you are getting some time with hubby its really important. sounds like you got your health regoime in place i wish i could be as motivated as that   im useless at excersise.

witters - that was so sweet what myles said to you, it makes me laugh what they come up with they are so innocent, 

poDdy - well you started now, must be injections tom, glad to have someone with me makes it bit easier. im just gonna have to see about these provera, i finish them on 23rd and they have told me i gotta phone clinic on the 2nd if no af so they have givien me 10 days from finishing them, hopefully it will come but i know what my body is like. good luck for injections tom

well im still full of cold but just off to work, done my now daily routine of provera and injection got the hang of it now, gotta go out in horrible rain yuk, have a good day everyone
take care kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, glad that DH agreed it was a good idea for the letter   Best of luck with your appointment when it comes through.  How are you feeling?   Oh, and actually it's DH who's the genius in this family but it was nice to read 

Kirst, I hope your body responds well to the provera.  As with all drugs, I did and AF came on the 2nd day and then on the 5th day.  I will send you some of my 'provera reaction' vibes!!

Sofia and Ells, I really respect your exercise and diet regimes and dedication.  I'm dreadful.  Thank goodness for the horses as that's the only exercise I get.  I have been to the gym only once and that was during my college course as part of a lesson.  I'm so bad!

I love the apprentice too!  Must admit, I was shocked at the firing.  Totally agree with Sir Alan with his thoughts though.  I think Deborah should have gone, she annoys me as she lies through her teeth all the time.  I must admit though, those rocking horses were beautiful.


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

witters - yeh i watch it too, i wanted her to go she bugs me, it does make me laugh though they lie through their teeth in the board room then hug each other when they get out   ben was anoying especially when he kept saying about sandhurst  

ells hope you felling ok honey  

i have had long day today so gonna go rest hubby doing dinner so gonna put feet up for couple of hours

hope everyone else doing ok
kirst x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi all.... wow its been busy on here.... been under the weather for a few days and nearly 3 pages to catch up on.

Ells- So sorry that the treatment didn't work....      Hope that you can get answers fro the clinic.

Kirst and Pody- Glad that you have started treatment and all is going well.

Witters- Can't blame you on the gym front its not much fun. I loves Myles comment.

Sofia and Nelly- Hope you are well?

Well news from me- Went to see the consultant at Winchester yesterday- he asked if we had thought about selective reduction with the pregnancy- no way.... I was almost speachless. The scan went well and the good news is all three are growing well and each one hs its own placenta, so he will see me again at 19 weeks. He doesn't expect me to get any further than 32 weeks but will monitor and see how it goes.
The test drive of the Touran went well.... but now we are trying to find out if you can fit 3 car seats in it side by side. I am so glad we have started looking and finding out early and not left it till later in the pregnancy as there is so much to sort out. I have also been suffering with a sinus headache for the past week.... i have felt like my head is about to split in 2.

Well enough from me.
hope that everyone can enjoy some time off during the bank holiday weekend.

Take care all and hugs for those who need them.

L


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi lam cant believe that you are almost 14 weeks already, sinus heads are horrid, dont lay flat thats the worst thing, i suffer with them all the time its painful. i bet you were speachless with consultant, its good they all growing well though and that they gonna keep good eye on you. im sure some ladies go further then docs say with multiples so you just show em   keep well
kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

LAM, I too was with Winchester   I know that the reduction speech is pretty standard when you are expecting triplets.  It is a big strain on your body, especially nearing the end and will most likely end up with hospital bedrest from 25 weeks onwards or so.  It's a very personal choice.  I know of one lady that reduced to a singleton who was born safe and well.  I also know of one lady who went on to have all three and she made it to 34 weeks I think.  She had identicle boys and a girl.  She said it as really hard initially looking at her daughter as it was her who the doctors kept pushing to reduce on.  She found it very hard logistically with three but has coped well and they are 16 months old now.

Glad the Touran test drive went well.  We looked at it before we got the Sedona.  For us, we found the Sedona was better space wise to fit a double buggy plus all the other baby bits in.  Also the sliding doors were a huge bonus, especially in car parks.  Have you thought about the buggy situation?  There are triplet ones about which tend to be one in front of the other.  I have a twin one now and it is very top heavy, plus only the rear seat lays flat for a newborn.  Another idea is to have a double plus a single.  When you are with Daddy, you can push one buggy as he pushes the other.  When you are on your own, you could push the double and carry the third baby in a sling.  

Another friend has newborn twins and a 2 1/2 year old.  She has an Espace which fit the two baby car seats plus a toddler all along the three middle seats.  She then has the space of the two rear seats for buggy and luggage.  I would say to get an idea on buggy as they all fold up to different shapes and sizes and then think more on the car.  It's worth visiting Mothercare or somewhere to test drive some buggies as they really do vary in height and weight etc.  

I hope the headache resolves itself


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
Well, DH called the clinic - well, I was glued to the other side of the handset   trying desperately to listen in.  Before we called, we wrote down all the questions we had, so he was able to go through a checklist - there's nothing worse than getting off the phone and realising you missed something.

We spoke to a nurse and she was able to answer everything.  Soooooo....we don't need to thaw all 9 at once- yippeeee.  They thaw 3 at a time and if all three look good then they will take them to day5 blasts.  Also, because they froze them after 24hrs, they can re-freeze any left!   Amazing.

Sorry if I'm telling you stuff you already know, but I am just so happy    Actually looking forward to starting the 'ol injections tomorrow -   please let AF come swiftly for me and birdey   

PoD


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Kirst, we're okay thanks hun   .  Had a wobble or two today but it still feels very raw.

LAM, unbelievable - do these doctors know what we have to go through to get to this   .  I am really glad that the little ones are growing well.  You just have to make sure that you rest up and take it easy hun. Hope the headaches ease up.

Nelly, how are you hun?

PoDdy, Thats great news hun.  Its brilliant that they can refreeze them.  Good luck with your injections.  

Witters, thanks again for the advice, we both feel better having written and posted the letter to the clinic.

Sofia how are you doing?

Well I have done loads of reading on the immune testing stuff my head is full of questions but I do think that I will need something from this.  I am really keen to try and get the embies to blast as from what I have read the survival of the fittest logic helps with any chromosomal abnormalities which would affect success.  We are going to have another go but going to try and get this as our NHS cycle but going to have a 6 month break and have some us time.  Also looks like AF is about to start   definitely over   .


Hope you all have nice things planned for the bank holiday weekend, the weather is supposed to be great   >

Ells


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi all...

Pody thats great news- glad you got your questions answered and now feel more positive about this cycle.
Ells- Hugs for you..... hope you have something nice planned to do over the bank holiday weekend.
Kirst- Hope injections are still going well and that you don't have to work all weekend.
Witters- Hope you little ones can get out on the pont this weekend- thanks for the post.

Pushchair wise we have all but decided to buy direct from New Zeland- They make the Phil and Ted prams that sell here, but do one for Triplets thats not available in this country and well priced too... see link... http://www.abcbuggy.co.nz/triplets_buggy.html .
Had a call from the midwife my blood tests show my iron levels are low.... DH said I was taking a multivit and she said that ws fine- do you think I need iron tablets as well? My iron levels have always been low.... I had a blood test done 6 months or so before IVF and was borderline anemic then.... so Lots of grrens for me I guess.

Take care all and have a good weekend.

L 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi lam - i would suggest you see your doc i would have thought they will need to put you on iron tablets. i think the babys nick it from you when you pg so obviously where you got the 3 littlens they nicking it all   that will be making you even more tired too so i would suggest it.
poddy- how did the injections go?
ells -hope you managing to get out make most of this sunshine  
witters- you must love this weather with the kids and ponys, ideal  

i actually have 3 days off from work           
gonna spend some time with ad and job search for him, just hoping i dont get any calls, i have had this booked off for months.
last provera tom so keep your fingers crossed for me  

kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

LAM the pushchair sounds interesting.  I agree with Kirst, you should speak to the doc about your iron levels, I wouldnt go out an just start taking a supplement without their advice.  

Kirst, hope that the tablets do the trick on the AF front.  Enjoy your long weekend.  

PoDdy how are you doing today?  Hows the PMA?

Witters, hope you are okay.

Sofia and Nelly, hope that you are planning on having nice weekends.

Okay I have a problem, AF hasnt arrived properly.  I thought it was going to start yesterday but it didnt, woke this morning and had some brown blood so put a tampon on ,(sorry if this is TMI  )  at work went to change it and its only brown blood and not much of it so have put a pad on instead.  I dont have any fresh blood   .  I stopped the pessaries on Wednesday morning.  On all our previous BFN's my bleeds have pretty red and very painful and normal start the day after BFN and day 1 is usually really heavy.  This time no red blood, very light and its a little crampy every so often but not painful and certainly dont have my usual back, hip and leg ache.  What do you ladies think?  Am I clutching at straws or do you think something might be happening?  Going to do HPT tomorrow morning unless of course I get a full bleed.  My body never does what its supposed too, its useless to rely on   , I think I am a medical nightmare   .  

Hope you all have lovely weekends.

Ells


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home........................... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=195605.new#new


----------

